# My Keto thread/journal with progress pics.



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I started keto about 6 weeks ago..... havent cheated yet apart from my carb days where i have started with a few simple carbs to get a nice insulin spike.

heres what i looked like in egypt in December.










heres last month:










and Now:




























dont mock my skinny legs :{

Not really sure if theres alot of change since last month. I seem to have gained a kg?!?!? but just as lean.

Il keep updating this thread on my progress.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DAMN! Spot on mate, great diet ain't it?

Totally rocking those abs.

Have some reps


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks mate.... WOOHOOOO i can private message now  Bronze member I am.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Last night I drank some alchohol for the first time in prob 3 months. One small glass of wine and a pint and a half of cider. Few hours later i had the worst headache and stomach pains. I had no choice but to take some Berocca and suck on some starburst sweets, this of course kicked me straight out of ketosis but i couldnt bare the pain lol i do find that a mix of sugar/sodium and water tends to cure a hangover or the negative effects of drink..... Never drinking on Keto again EVER.

Anyone know any quick hangover cures that actually work and are based on fact and proof? I mean i have read hundreds of stupid ways to cure hangovers but they tend to be nonsense.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

You're making good progress mate, what bf% levels would you like to push too? And how long are you still on keto for?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> You're making good progress mate, what bf% levels would you like to push too? And how long are you still on keto for?


Id like to get to 5%BF if possible, Then hover around 7% indefinitely depending on motivation. My diet and training sucked last year so I started a normal carb reduced diet in december and hit the gym hardcore then decided to Keto about 6 weeks ago. I have actually gained strength and some weight!?!?! but definately not gained any fat thats for sure!!! I really want more separation in my delts, legs and triceps.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

thats pretty ****ing good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Are you drinking alcohol while in Keto or are you just having it on cheat days?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Are you drinking alcohol while in Keto or are you just having it on cheat days?


No i never drink, but i met a lady friend last night and needed something to help break the ice!!! Wont be drinking on keto again, low BG levels mixed with Alcohol = trouble, instant dehydration!

my carb load will be 2mow after my leg workout, dont really call it my cheat day as i need carbs to fuel my weekly workouts which are intense!! I dont really take in as many carbs as i should be, i just cant get them down me and they make me VERY VERY bloated and tired, but there are other things which make me bloated as im senstive to lactose so i have to be careful. I will be drinking lacto free milk 2mow woohooo exciting for me  i also have lacto free cheese which i include as part of my weekly diet.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> No i never drink, but i met a lady friend last night and needed something to help break the ice!!! Wont be drinking on keto again, low BG levels mixed with Alcohol = trouble, instant dehydration!
> 
> my carb load will be 2mow after my leg workout, dont really call it my cheat day as i need carbs to fuel my weekly workouts which are intense!! I dont really take in as many carbs as i should be, i just cant get them down me and they make me VERY VERY bloated and tired, but there are other things which make me bloated as im senstive to lactose so i have to be careful. I will be drinking lacto free milk 2mow woohooo exciting for me  i also have lacto free cheese which i include as part of my weekly diet.


Thats good then, just incase you don't know Alcohol will kick you out of keto for a very short time. So avoid as much as possible.

Good luck with the 'lady friend'


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Id like to get to 5%BF if possible, Then hover around 7% indefinitely depending on motivation. My diet and training sucked last year so I started a normal carb reduced diet in december and hit the gym hardcore then decided to Keto about 6 weeks ago. I have actually gained strength and some weight!?!?! but definately not gained any fat thats for sure!!! I really want more separation in my delts, legs and triceps.


Yeah people say that gaining weight on keto is impossible, i have been vaguely on keto since new year... not even give much effort and still lost fat and gained muscle... it works well when done properly, and good work, looking good


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work there mate:thumb:

What job do you do by the way? I've been thinking about Keto but with having a physical job don't think i'd last a day


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats good then, just incase you don't know Alcohol will kick you out of keto for a very short time. So avoid as much as possible.
> 
> Good luck with the 'lady friend'


Ah wasnt fully aware of this but il bare that in mind next time i feel tempted! LAdy friend seemed to be loving the bod 



Raptor said:


> Yeah people say that gaining weight on keto is impossible, i have been vaguely on keto since new year... not even give much effort and still lost fat and gained muscle... it works well when done properly, and good work, looking good


Well it must be doing somthing thats for sure!!! I went from about 76kg to 80kg during this diet and im pretty certain i havent added any fat!

I tempted to try a cycle of somesort during this diet in the coming months, maybe some GH and SLIN!!! but we will see.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats good then, just incase you don't know Alcohol will kick you out of keto for a very short time. So avoid as much as possible.
> 
> Good luck with the 'lady friend'


Don't want to be a contradicting cnut, but it depends on the alcohol i found... i once showed no ketones at 10pm on a wednesday, went out and drank vod and diet cokes all night.... then went to a mates and shared a bottle of vod between 2, again with diet coke.... got home at 6am and was in the darkest purple of ketones (i don't recommend this btw) as alcohol slows fat burn by other mechanisms but i was baffled lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

DNC said:


> Nice work there mate:thumb:
> 
> What job do you do by the way? I've been thinking about Keto but with having a physical job don't think i'd last a day


Well heres the thing, i was made redundant end of december lol AND i split with my ex so had loads of time on my hands, this is probably what gave me the motivation to get back into shape. Im looking to complete my level 3 reps to become a PT this year, at least this way health and fitness will always be on my mind so easy to follow a good diet and training plan, but i get where your coming from, i used to work 7am till 6pm every day, woke up at 5:30am and stepped indoors at around 7:30pm, training and diet was almost impossible and i maxed about 5-6 hours sleep a day SH1TE!!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Don't want to be a contradicting cnut, but it depends on the alcohol i found... i once showed no ketones at 10pm on a wednesday, went out and drank vod and diet cokes all night.... then went to a mates and shared a bottle of vod between 2, again with diet coke.... got home at 6am and was in the darkest purple of ketones (i don't recommend this btw) as alcohol slows fat burn by other mechanisms but i was baffled lol


I suppose it depends on the sugar content of the drinks being mixed? Maybe you could snack on pork scratchings during your drinking session? i did this last night. mind you I dont know if it made any difference and im getting very bored of them now YUCK :{ infact im getting bored of most the stuff im eating recently!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Don't want to be a contradicting cnut, but it depends on the alcohol i found... i once showed no ketones at 10pm on a wednesday, went out and drank vod and diet cokes all night.... then went to a mates and shared a bottle of vod between 2, again with diet coke.... got home at 6am and was in the darkest purple of ketones (i don't recommend this btw) as alcohol slows fat burn by other mechanisms but i was baffled lol


Nah mate I welcome the discussion, its one of the best ways to learn I reckon.

The problem with this is, that I imagine you used Ketostix, which don't work on regular people, only in diabetics. Therefore when we use ketostix it will give very unreliable results. This is due to us using up our ketones in our body for brain function and the such.

'kicked' is probably the incorrect term to use, it basically puts keto on hold. When our bodies take in alcohol this is the easiest fuel to use, so we stop using fat for energy and begin to use the energy in alcohol. When the alcohol energy is used (can be as little as 3 hours), we begin buring fat again (ketosis). So it doesn't fully kick you out, just suspends it temporarily. This is why alcohol isn't banned from a keto diet, its just advised to use it as little as possible, and ofcourse avoid carby mixers!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Well heres the thing, i was made redundant end of december lol AND i split with my ex so had loads of time on my hands, this is probably what gave me the motivation to get back into shape. Im looking to complete my level 3 reps to become a PT this year, at least this way health and fitness will always be on my mind so easy to follow a good diet and training plan, but i get where your coming from, i used to work 7am till 6pm every day, woke up at 5:30am and stepped indoors at around 7:30pm, training and diet was almost impossible and i maxed about 5-6 hours sleep a day SH1TE!!


Reckon they've done you a favour then laying you off mate:thumb:


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

DNC said:


> Reckon they've done you a favour then laying you off mate:thumb:


Yeah i recon your right there, never felt better  and im actually excited about what the future holds.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> Yeah i recon your right there, never felt better  and im actually excited about what the future holds.


Did you buy the book on it or just researched on net? I want to get on this at end of cycle


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Did you buy the book on it or just researched on net? I want to get on this at end of cycle


The book on what keto? Noooo just loads of research  I used to be a chef and i find it really helps with diet.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> The book on what keto? Noooo just loads of research  I used to be a chef and i find it really helps with diet.


Yer the book on keto, was bit pricey when I looked. What was the best site for it?

Looks like you've had good results on it


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Yer the book on keto, was bit pricey when I looked. What was the best site for it?
> 
> Looks like you've had good results on it


well there was a good write up on the usa bodybuilding site here it is: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=36497

dont believe every single bit of it but though. I kept myself a little more strict than some!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice 1 mate much appreciated


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Well yesterday afternoon i ate my last carb during the afternoon a part of my carbload. Today i trained chest and biceps, i hav NEVER had such an insanely tight and solid pump in my 7 years of training, there was one gym member giving me funny stares lol and im sure the staff were talking amoungst themselves, probably muttering about how im on roids or something, all natty baby 

I think i might do an all out body pumping session next week after my carb load and have a photo session  my front delts are very shredded once they are pumped, u can see each muscle fibre i LOVE IT.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey J1mmytt nice work here mate. Was it just me who noticed the Pug on your sofa? It is a Pug right? We have one too, little legends!

Anyway now for the Man talk... really interested in hitting this myself but I dont know how to go about it. I am going to read the link you posted up and do some research. I may PM you for some advice if thats OK after I have digested the info.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Hey J1mmytt nice work here mate. Was it just me who noticed the Pug on your sofa? It is a Pug right? We have one too, little legends!
> 
> Anyway now for the Man talk... really interested in hitting this myself but I dont know how to go about it. I am going to read the link you posted up and do some research. I may PM you for some advice if thats OK after I have digested the info.


Yeah thats little lulu, but unfortunately its my ex's dog now, although we bought her together, we broke up 2 weeks ago, she says im becoming too obssessed with the gym and ive "changed" lol But pugs are little legends i cant see myself ever buying a different bread EVER. great dogs 

Yeah feel free to pm me whever really  im happy to share what i have learnt in the last few months.

Im actually cutting cals this week although Im not one of these kinda people who counts cals as it becomes a nightmare, i know roughly what i need from previous counting lol, it really is tedious and can take up your whole day!!!

I find it easier to buy things already that have already been counted but you can never be too sure with things off the shelf, for instance last night i cooked 5 small burgers which apparently have 9.9g pro and 8g fat but i forgot about them in the oven and the came out like biscuits and im pretty sure some of the nutritional value is changed when that happends, ah well i still ate them


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Ahh bro I am sorry about the Pug and Ex. I am having to hide this thread from my Wife, she will PM you and run off with you if she finds you like pugs too. She wants a second but thats a no no for now.

I will PM you mate as I have read that thread you linked with attention to detail but could do with some clarification on areas. Great work on progress though.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Ahh bro I am sorry about the Pug and Ex. I am having to hide this thread from my Wife, she will PM you and run off with you if she finds you like pugs too. She wants a second but thats a no no for now.
> 
> I will PM you mate as I have read that thread you linked with attention to detail but could do with some clarification on areas. Great work on progress though.


We had 2 pugs and one german spitz.

Ok mate speak soon.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounding good Jimster. How long you continuing the keto?

Smack it up Glass back, its an awesome diet.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Sounding good Jimster. How long you continuing the keto?
> 
> Smack it up Glass back, its an awesome diet.


No idea lol. indefinately? lol till my heart gives up. I might switch to carb diet eventually but keep it clean then im thiking of doing a massive bulk in september and if i decide to take the anabolic ehancement route i may go all out  slin GH whatever i can hold of, depends on life priorities, ie Girl friend, work situ etc.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Ha JP I am just gaining the knowledge at the moment and being an annoying git and asking questions. I am doing the research though. I have a journal already (started about 3/4 weeks ago). Already dropped a trouser size so doing well but noticed Im adding weight (muscle I hope) but losing inches on stomach which is good.

I have PM'd J1mmyTT and in a few days he will hate me ha! I will keep my journal posted on this when I start it. How long can you safely do this for? and can a fatty like me start it? I could easily drop a couple of stone. But I am active.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Great work mate, some transformation!

I had some nice results after 3 weeks, but have just switched back to using some carbs in my diet, and have stayed the same as when on keto.

Id have stayed on it but Im the opposite, my training suffered massively, much happier now with carbs back in the diet, albeit around 150-200g per day.

Make sure you slowly introduce them if/when you decide to go back down that route.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Any pictures Jim? I am very interested in any gains via Keto..


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Any pictures Jim? I am very interested in any gains via Keto..


Hi glassback, i have pm'ed you i just hope it got to you as i cant see it in my sent folder, its the first message i have sent on here... i have saved it in a notepad doc tho, its long lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Got it mate thanks, got it twice! ha! Thanks I have fired one back. Cheers.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Got it mate thanks, got it twice! ha! Thanks I have fired one back. Cheers.


sorry mate i cant reply to your last message, 5 msgs every 60mins apparently lol, but in reply to that last message:

yes that is correct, it can be misleading.

eating only 4 times a day wont help your metabolism, eat smaller meals 6times a day will keep your digestive system in tip top condition. Biggest meal should be the first meal {breaky) second meal should be the second biggest meal then work downwards, last meal should be smallest etc  you will be like a lean mean eating machine. People will say wow you eat so much your going to get fat but they know nothing  And if you must have a shake as a replacement make sure its blended with walnuts or nut oil or flaxoil or something and SIP it over an hour.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

J1mmyTT much respect for your help on this. I have ordered me a BG monitor and some decent scales (not that I am bothered about weight loss) but to keep a decent journal on progress. I am more interested in inch loss.

Thanks alot mate - keep us all posted on your journey - you look in tip top shape though mate. Reps.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Glassback said:


> J1mmyTT much respect for your help on this. I have ordered me a BG monitor and some decent scales (not that I am bothered about weight loss) but to keep a decent journal on progress. I am more interested in inch loss.
> 
> Thanks alot mate - keep us all posted on your journey - you look in tip top shape though mate. Reps.


Thank you 

still early days for me really.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Any pictures Jim? I am very interested in any gains via Keto..


Mine was just a plain Keto diet bud to shed a bit of fat quickly.

MXD and Ausbuilt on here are doing a TKD/daily carb up, with the use of slin though, Aus has slashed his bodyfat in half yet retained his exact same weight! so growing and cutting can be done, if the approach is right.

I put some pics on my journal mate, nothing special but was a noticeable difference after 2 weeks on Keto.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome going man, I'm not going to do it for quite some years, and I plan on buying Lyle Mcdonalds Ultimate Diet 2.0 book soon ready for it, but I wanted to ask you, would you put some kind of guide up to enter ketosis? I tryed it before and I think I was having too many carbs, I was having cottage cheese and veg like peppers which aren't exactly carrying no carbs.

What is your actual diet, do you count calories? Do you measure ketosis using the stix? I tryed them and it just came out plain with nothing on it. What's your lifting routine like?

I'm just interested in seeing all of this really man, would be good


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Awesome going man, I'm not going to do it for quite some years, and I plan on buying Lyle Mcdonalds Ultimate Diet 2.0 book soon ready for it, but I wanted to ask you, would you put some kind of guide up to enter ketosis? I tryed it before and I think I was having too many carbs, I was having cottage cheese and veg like peppers which aren't exactly carrying no carbs.
> 
> What is your actual diet, do you count calories? Do you measure ketosis using the stix? I tryed them and it just came out plain with nothing on it. What's your lifting routine like?
> 
> I'm just interested in seeing all of this really man, would be good


Well cottage cheese doesnt have enough fat in it, you would have had to mix it with something fatty like oilive oil or mix it with chopped walnuts. Infact you should have just eaten normal chedder cheese which has lots of fat and also protien. Your fat intake needs to be high to start with and carbs very minimal, the only carbs you should be eating are trace carbs found in things your eating like traces in cheese and traces in burgers etc etc. Im not sure on the nutritional value of peppers but some veg have sugars in them and you should be avoiding these, you need green veg, Broccoli etv the fibre carbs do not count as part of your daily carb intake. Keep carbs around 30g and thats if your around 160lbs of lean mass. btw if your eating too much protien above 1g-1.2g per pound of lean mass you may risk entering glucogenisis which basically means your body is turning pro into glucose and using glucose as its main fuel source. Take a look at the link i posted earlier it explains alot an is great for someone starting up.

my diet is different everyday. Im a trained chef and i worked as one for many years so i know loads of ways to cook stuff within the keto diet so im lucky that way  and its good to change things everyday.

my workout is kept as short as poss, 40-45 mins, some will say i dont rest enough but im unemployed at the mo and sleep all night and morning which is SWEET 

monday:

back+traps

tuesday:

chest+bis

wednesday:

some core work and 25-30mins cardio

thursday shoulders+triceps

friday: cardio

sat: rest

sunday:

big leg workout for my ickle legs and im already carb loading this day so will help develop my legs a little more as this is my worst body part.

As for cardio, im a medium to hardgainer so less is more for myself so i try to keep it minimal to reduce muscle loss as this is easily done with my body type.

back to monday i finish my carb load during the afternoon so i get a great pump during back workout and even my chest workout the next day LOVE it.

This is what works for me so i stick to it, of course a pro could look at my routine/diet, change a few things and make things even better for me!!! but why change something that works? Anyway im no expert so dont take everything i write as gospel its just my way of doing it.

Lots of research is what you need to do and combine what you have learnt into a routine/diet that works for you


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Well cottage cheese doesnt have enough fat in it, you would have had to mix it with something fatty like oilive oil or mix it with chopped walnuts. Infact you should have just eaten normal chedder cheese which has lots of fat and also protien. Your fat intake needs to be high to start with and carbs very minimal, the only carbs you should be eating are trace carbs found in things your eating like traces in cheese and traces in burgers etc etc. Im not sure on the nutritional value of peppers but some veg have sugars in them and you should be avoiding these, you need green veg, Broccoli etv the fibre carbs do not count as part of your daily carb intake. Keep carbs around 30g and thats if your around 160lbs of lean mass. btw if your eating too much protien above 1g-1.2g per pound of lean mass you may risk entering glucogenisis which basically means your body is turning pro into glucose and using glucose as its main fuel source. Take a look at the link i posted earlier it explains alot an is great for someone starting up.
> 
> my diet is different everyday. Im a trained chef and i worked as one for many years so i know loads of ways to cook stuff within the keto diet so im lucky that way  and its good to change things everyday.
> 
> ...


That was a good answer man, very informative for me.

Thius is why I'm going to buy the Ulitmate Diet 2.0 book from McDonald for cutting anyway, I mean I'm only 16, but this is the first progress log I've seen of Keto with good photos, so I thought I'd ask about it.

Do you eat much animal fat though? When I was doing it I had eggs, cheese, pepperoni, bacon, beef and had some ham before eating each meal - slight amounts.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

JoePro said:


> That was a good answer man, very informative for me.
> 
> Thius is why I'm going to buy the Ulitmate Diet 2.0 book from McDonald for cutting anyway, I mean I'm only 16, but this is the first progress log I've seen of Keto with good photos, so I thought I'd ask about it.
> 
> Do you eat much animal fat though? When I was doing it I had eggs, cheese, pepperoni, bacon, beef and had some ham before eating each meal - slight amounts.


Yeah i eat animal fat i eat bacon, i buy the cheap cooking bacon from tesco as it has nice rind around the egde and i grill it so it goes all crispy almost like gammon steaks but thinner. its real cheap too  and u get 500grams for £1.50..... i think

i make my own burgers from mince.

i eat lacto free cheese, cheesestrings, pepperamis 

eggs are good, i sometimes blend raw ones in my protein shake and i add walnuts and peanut butter and even some walnut oil or some sort of oil, i just chuck it all in i only add a touch of whey with it, all those ingredients fill it out.

in the morning i have zero appetite and i just cant eat!!! so this is a real pain for me as we all know the first meal is most important, so i will concoct a shake with the above ingredients and sip it over an hour and have a nice cuppa green nescafe coffee with sweetener NO MILK. gets me going in the morn.

If i have eaten a meal i think lacks in fat, i get a glass and have shot of olive oil... YUCK lol but i have some water to wash it down with.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Yeah i eat animal fat i eat bacon, i buy the cheap cooking bacon from tesco as it has nice rind around the egde and i grill it so it goes all crispy almost like gammon steaks but thinner. its real cheap too  and u get 500grams for £1.50..... i think
> 
> i make my own burgers from mince.
> 
> ...


Haha, fair does man, I'll keep an eye on your progress, good going.

I think I'm going to try and put on mass over the next year until next March and then cut ready for summer, dropping carbs slowly


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Haha, fair does man, I'll keep an eye on your progress, good going.
> 
> I think I'm going to try and put on mass over the next year until next March and then cut ready for summer, dropping carbs slowly


Your young, just enjoy it for now. Pack on some size in the following years then start doing some cutting, but whatever you do stay interested, its easy to get bored, especially when you meet a lady friend and settle down for a few years then it ends and you realise you have no muscles left so have to start again lol. Dont let a lady control your life like i did haha.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Guess what was waiting for me when i got home this morn 










This week has been a funny week. After my carbload on sunday it took me till last night to get a deep keto shade on my ketostix :{ But now these Metformin tabs should help me get back in quicker and stay in longer.

I have had some real cravings recently. But i know why, i have noticed that the deeper i am in leto the lass cravings i have, infact i rarely have any at all. But the following day after my carb load i get some real bad cravings but luckily i have a strong head so no cheating 

In The next 2 weeks im hoping to see some serious changes.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Your young, just enjoy it for now. Pack on some size in the following years then start doing some cutting, but whatever you do stay interested, its easy to get bored, especially when you meet a lady friend and settle down for a few years then it ends and you realise you have no muscles left so have to start again lol. Dont let a lady control your life like i did haha.


 Funny you mention that. I was seeing a girl for 2 years and then we broke up and I just got upset and then was just training all the time from there on out... I've had one girl control me before, never again mate haha.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Funny you mention that. I was seeing a girl for 2 years and then we broke up and I just got upset and then was just training all the time from there on out... I've had one girl control me before, never again mate haha.


I found training and diet was the best way to get over an ex coz you become obsessed and thats all you need to focus your mind on!! But it happens we fall for someone and loose concentration.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> I found training and diet was the best way to get over an ex coz you become obsessed and thats all you need to focus your mind on!! But it happens we fall for someone and loose concentration.


Exactly.. I just don't think I will again, I'm too obsessed with it, I've lost relationships and **** over the past year because I wont go out often enough.

You either do love, or you train. I choose train.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

JoePro said:


> That was a good answer man, very informative for me.
> 
> Thius is why I'm going to buy the Ulitmate Diet 2.0 book from McDonald for cutting anyway, I mean I'm only 16, but this is the first progress log I've seen of Keto with good photos, so I thought I'd ask about it. QUOTE]
> 
> U.D 2.0 is an excellent diet. However its not a CKD.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Well the metformin was great for getting me back into keto, it took 24 hours this time round rather than the 2-3 days. BUT i continued to take it and its made me quite sick so i have only taken half a tab 250mg after my pwo mea todayl. Really not worth the sick feeling i have been getting, im not sure if its due to zero carbs or just that i need to get used to the drug. Anyway i had a vid taken of my back today. Still quite a bit of fat around the outside of my arms and back :{


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

and a few extra pics.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

great progress mate. could you tell me what a typical day would be for you diet wise? im seriously considering doing a keto like yours.

cheers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking awesome mate. Still yet to see anyone unhappy with a Keto diet. Good work mate.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

nice one mate looking ace.

couldnt ever live without a bit of carbs though, speshialy not after workout. i think i would die!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

L00NEY said:


> great progress mate. could you tell me what a typical day would be for you diet wise? im seriously considering doing a keto like yours.
> 
> cheers


Il write up what i ate yesterday. But bare in mind i have reduced my cals even more think i have reached some kind of wall.

meal 1

4 boiled eggs

meal 2

grilled halloumi cheese+ cuccumber

meal 2

Grilled halloumi cheese+ cuccumber

meal 3

pwo whey protein shake and egg white powder.

meal 5

made a salad with 2 boiled eggs, grated halloumi cheese, avocado, lettuce and cucumber.

meal 6

Grilled salmon fillet marinated with soya sauce, garlic, sesame oil, pepper and salt, with cucumber on the side

really boring meals to be fair.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Il write up what i ate yesterday. But bare in mind i have reduced my cals even more think i have reached some kind of wall.
> 
> meal 1
> 
> ...


thanks for that... its doesnt seem that bad but i guess too much of anything can get boring!

how did you find your energy levels in the first week or so?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

L00NEY said:


> thanks for that... its doesnt seem that bad but i guess too much of anything can get boring!
> 
> how did you find your energy levels in the first week or so?


Cant really remmeber, was a while ago but i dont remember feeling tired at all! I feel realy good today, last few days have been rough due to the metformin. But im back on form today


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

IM BLOODY STAAAARVING. reduced my cals this week and i have been hungry constantly, ketostix have been the darkest shade i have seem them to date. I just wish the next 3 hours pass quickly so i can eat again :{

Trained shoulders/triceps today and was tired so quickly. Legs on sunday is going to be a killer although i will have some fruit before hitting the gym just to prepare my liver for this weeks carb load.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I am starting on Monday... should be cool but I am struggling to workout meals so going to thread hop this weekend and go shopping.

Jimmy your looking good mate, real cut.

Also on the wall is that a 335ES?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Im cut but i wanna go further.....

no, apparently its a very rare echo, but my old man does have a 335.

If i were you i would just get cut and stay cut, i know its easier said than done but if your determined enough you can do it, just be strict with yourself.

if you give me your lean body mass weight i can sort out your macros for you as I need a diversion coz im so hungry lol

I been living on halloumi cheese, salmon, boiled eggs, fried eggs in olive oil and sometimes couple rashers of bacon in the morning but my worst meal is always my first meal and thats annoying coz im never hungry in the morn, get to about 11:30am and im starving all day till bed :{

Yesterday i had a bit of a cheat... not much of a cheat but i had a slightly unripe avocade mashed up with touch of lemon juice, salt&pepper yummy. I think the less ripe the less natural sugars there are. ah it was lovely.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Thought I would share this with you just because I know how much you guys love my p1ss  enjoy


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

LMAO dude thats class.

Never heard of the Echo, looks lovely. 335 shape guitars are though. Like the White Falcon Gretsch. I love Gibson though, have a Standard.

Anyway - I think we sorte dmy Macros last time round but I have changed weight I reckon since. If you sort them on here will be a good indicator on an already decent thread for those looking back at Keto.

I am 85.7kg in weight total. Thats 13.5 stone.

Body fat has to be 15-20%

Strict I will be, wont be easy but got aload of meat ordered to make meals easier to plan and will be tough as not having carbs.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Glassback said:


> LMAO dude thats class.
> 
> Never heard of the Echo, looks lovely. 335 shape guitars are though. Like the White Falcon Gretsch. I love Gibson though, have a Standard.
> 
> ...


I have seen some pics, and i would say your around the 20-23% bodyfat margin, its better to be non bias!

Your 188.5lbs in total

37lbs is fat

so your lean mass is 151lbs this is the reading we calculate our cals to.

for you to maintain your current body weight you would have to eat 2800cals a day now lets start with a 500 deficit.

so you should consume 2300cals a day to begin fatloss.

1g of pro per pound of lean mass means you need to eat 151grams/604cals of protein a day to maintain muscle, well thats the theory anyway.

we must leave a 30gram/120cal window for the trace carbs found in the things you will be eating, for example peanuts, peanut butter etc etc

now the rest of your cals will need to come from fat theres no otherway around it. 175grams/1576cals of fat is your daily fat intake.

so lets round everything off into a nice easy figure

for you to begin fat loss on a keto you need to eat:

150grams 600cals of protein

170grams/1500cals of fat

30g/120cals of carbs

Now as you get deeper into the diet and you start loosing the lbs you need to reduce the fat cals only.

GOOD LUCK....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the post - Yes good call on body fat. Definitely dont want a biased opinion. Thanks for your help.

When you plan meals J1mmy do you find it easier sticking to counting the calorie intake i.e eating 600 cals protein across a day or do you count grams?

Starting this Monday so look forward to it.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Thanks for the post - Yes good call on body fat. Definitely dont want a biased opinion. Thanks for your help.
> 
> When you plan meals J1mmy do you find it easier sticking to counting the calorie intake i.e eating 600 cals protein across a day or do you count grams?
> 
> Starting this Monday so look forward to it.


Well either really. I find it easier to count grams.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Still going strong 

got bored and made this picture.  pic was taken last night.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done man! Looking good. :thumbup1:


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

BOLLOX i decided to make some peanut butter and i kept tasting to see if it was right, just tested my bg 6.0mmol oopsy :{ wont be doing that again and i think i ballsed up the peanut butter too, screw it.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

phew, im back to 4.6mmol, ah u just cant keep me out of keto


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

oooo i may be coming over to the darkside soon........watch this space :S


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I have had the WORST week :{

last weekend my carbload sucked, felt ill and bloated the whole time loads of gas, pains in my stomach and the runs, i doubt anything actually went to good use, in turn it left me with zero energy all week. lowest my BG read was 3.2mmol WHAT.... i thought ahh there must be a prob with the contour but i tested again and also tested the contour with the test solution to see if all was ok, and it was, wow 3.2 is seriously low. Today im at 3.8mmol and i peed on a ketostix and it was even darker than the reading in the pic above, the darkest it has ever been.

Now another factor which may have effected everything is the winstrol cycle i started on Saturday. I started taking 80mg oral ED, i think these have been giving me headaches and dehydration as sometimes when i pee its very dark even tho my water intake is fine, so i lowered the dose to 50mg and i feel better already although my head dose tend to feel iffy so i take some ibuprofen to help me out. I will be cycling winny with some masteron next week 

I also had a VEGA testing this week to see which foods i have intolerance's too, here's the list:

milk{cows}

Goats Milk

sheep's milk

cheese

yogurt

butter

beef and veal... :{ i love beef

Wheat, isn't everyone? lol

chocolate... NOOOOO

Sugar..... NOOOOO

coffee

decaf coffee

tea

decaf tea

honey/molasses

So i now have a good guide as to which foods to avoid or at least take into consideration. So all in all a bad week but good in terms of discovering new things about my body.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, epic progress! I can totally relate to you

I started ckd before christmas, not whole heartedly, just to see if i had the willpower to do it

After xmas i started again, in 2 weeks i dropped 11.4lbs, also started going out with my girlfriend more

Eating chinese, dominos, frankie and bennys all the time CKD has been impossible

However, we've since broken up so i need to get my head in the game!

Im easily over 20%bf, got a lot of cutting to do before july!

Regards to metformin, how are you now getting on with it? I was thinking of buying some last time round- i figure the longer you are in ketosis, the more fat you will burn, obviously metformin gets you into ketosis much quicker than it would naturally happen

Not sure if you're aloud to ask on here but where do you get it from?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr-Ponting said:


> Wow, epic progress! I can totally relate to you
> 
> I started ckd before christmas, not whole heartedly, just to see if i had the willpower to do it
> 
> ...


Im going to take some pics next week to update this thread, i believe i have made a noticable change 

metformin does get me back into keto quicker and can be bought online in the usa. try these guys: http://www.unitedpharmacies.com/customer/search.php?substring=metformin


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Im going to take some pics next week to update this thread, i believe i have made a noticable change
> 
> metformin does get me back into keto quicker and can be bought online in the usa. try these guys: http://www.unitedpharmacies.com/customer/search.php?substring=metformin


That site is American.. This one is British http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1

Not sure what 500mg ones to choose

BUMP


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

hi mate! you mentioned metformin helps you get into keto much faster...what dose are you taking? are you still using the XR ones? also how soon are you back in ketosis?

also how much carbs do you take on your carb up day?

ive been researching on metformin and hav found mixed feedback so unsure about it

also did you try stuff like ALA??


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

xeonedbody said:


> hi mate! you mentioned metformin helps you get into keto much faster...what dose are you taking? are you still using the XR ones? also how soon are you back in ketosis?
> 
> also how much carbs do you take on your carb up day?
> 
> ...


took me less than 24 hours to get back into keto when i first tested my metformin yeah im still using the SR version. There is a write up which includes EVERYTHING you will ever need to know about carb loading. Calculate your carb intake like this, 12 times your lean mass in kg, im about 72kg lean! so i need 864grams of carbs during the loading phase. Now the trick is to use your insulin sensitivity to your advantage, it should run super sensitive if you havent consumed any carbs for a week so i start with very simple carbs, sweets, muffins, sweet drinks etc, as the sensitivity fades you should turn to more complex carbs as the day progresses so kinda like this every 2 hours:

10am, sweets,

12pm white bread,

2pm, potatoe,

4pm white rice,

6pm, brown rice,

8pm, oats etc etc,

you could get away with eating simple carbs again when you wake up i recon but not as much as you started with.

I find my BG levels are still resonably stable during my carb load, highest it ever read was about 7mmol and if im taking metformin with it, it stays pretty low but will make me feel a little bloated and nauseous. Now im quite lucky i can keep my carbs quite simple through the duration but i do mix it up a little, what i wrote above is the proper way to carb load.

I will post some updated pics soon, most recent caliper test on my belly read 8mm lowest its ever been whereas in the last pic i posted it was around 12mm, no joke thats 4mm i have lost on my belly!! abs are always showing now, dont even have to tense. And i have very obvious definition in my quads now too  most annoying part is top of triceps/delts i seem to curry abit around there dam it :{ thats reducing very slowly.

oh almost forgot to mention, the winny is kicking in well too  will be adding some masteron to my cycle beginning of week  Should be a changed man in 2 weeks from now, very excited.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Great progress mate!

I'm starting my Keto diet from 2moro and I've been reading for 2 days now about this Keto diet and what to do!

I'm just having a really hard time setting up my diet and was wondering if you can lend me hand with that?

Weight: 176lb

BF: 17%

LBM: 146lb

I've been trying to use fitday.com to setup my diet plan and hit the right macros, but I ain't getting it right! hope you can help me out, I can't seem to get my fat right with the protein or carbs!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi don karam below is what you should aim for:

146g pro 584cals

160g fat 1436cals

30g carbs 120cals

thats 2140 in total for your fat loss. good luck


----------



## illegaldanish (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm one of the lucky ones who don't really get hangovers. But my friends said to drink fresh juice like carrot juice etc. They have one glass in the morning and another in the afternoon and also to stay away from pain killers, he said he read that from an article some some professor.

He also said to look at these: http://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/prevention/health/article/-/8287861/natural-hangover-cures/


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> Hi don karam below is what you should aim for:
> 
> 146g pro 584cals
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for the reply, that made it a lot clear for me as my calculations were off!

I've spent now 3 days trying to calculate the intake from foods and I think I've found my diet for 5 days now.

Do you think my diet plan below is suitable? I've used calculations from Fitday.com

Meal 1: 6 egg whites /w Spinach

Meal 2: Peanut Butter 1tbsp

Meal 3: 4 ounce of chicken with /w olive oil and celery

Meal 4: Peanut butter 1 tbsp

Meal 5: 4 ounce of chicken /w olive oil, broccoli and 50g of Macadamia nuts

Meal 6: 4 ounce of chicken /w oilve oil and 50g of macadamia nuts

This meal, hits

164.5g of Fat, 1,415 cals

145g of Protein, 596 cals

40g of carbs, 156 cals (from veggies)

Total cals : 2,167

The diet plan excludes two protein shakes or should I include the protein shakes in the plan?

I'm really tryin to get it right.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Don-karam said:


> Great, thanks for the reply, that made it a lot clear for me as my calculations were off!
> 
> I've spent now 3 days trying to calculate the intake from foods and I think I've found my diet for 5 days now.
> 
> ...


Breakfast should be full eggs not just the whites, so have 4 full eggs instead of 6 whites, you need the fat in the yolks.

everything else is good.

only have a shake postworkout and one with zero carbs, thats what i do.  but still count it in your cals.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay, thanks a lot ! will update you on the progress


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow amazing progress you've made.

Im currently bulking up on 500ml TestE p/w for 12 weeks and then im considering Keto to drop my BF% currently sat around the 23-25 mark i think.

Gonna keep an eye on your thread for tips and tricks of the keto world.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

illegaldanish said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones who don't really get hangovers. But my friends said to drink fresh juice like carrot juice etc. They have one glass in the morning and another in the afternoon and also to stay away from pain killers, he said he read that from an article some some professor.
> 
> He also said to look at these: http://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/prevention/health/article/-/8287861/natural-hangover-cures/


carrot juice will have too many carbs. 



ticmike said:


> Wow amazing progress you've made.
> 
> Im currently bulking up on 500ml TestE p/w for 12 weeks and then im considering Keto to drop my BF% currently sat around the 23-25 mark i think.
> 
> Gonna keep an eye on your thread for tips and tricks of the keto world.


Il try to get some recent pics up soon. Think my carb load this week went wrong lol :{


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Quick update:

so i started off with 80mg winstrol every day and it started to give me headaches either that or it was a combo of the winny and eph/caffiene!! anyhow i reduced the dose to 50mg to see how i got on, headaches went so i upped it a little to 60mg, so far so good, second week in my cycle now and its really starting to show, i do however feel a little depleted come the end of the week from such little carb intake :{ and im wondering if i would look better and fill out a little more if i take in some carbs post workout... still deciding!!!

After my weekly carb load i weigh in a 81.7kg, by the end of the week im weighing in at 79.7ish till i load up again!!

i have had my first shot of masteron today which i will be doing every other day at 1ml so stay tuned for a big change and updated pics on that one 

Libido has somewhat dropped :{ but it is expected from such a cycle, i tend to get serious pumps in my delts and it makes bicep curls so painful! no other sides to report so fa, joints are ok at the mo too....

Im doing 25mins fasted cardio every morning now, trying not to go to far with cardio as im a hardgainer so trying not too loose too much muscle whilst i cut.

Stay tuned for pics


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> took me less than 24 hours to get back into keto when i first tested my metformin yeah im still using the SR version. There is a write up which includes EVERYTHING you will ever need to know about carb loading. Calculate your carb intake like this, 12 times your lean mass in kg, im about 72kg lean! so i need 864grams of carbs during the loading phase. Now the trick is to use your insulin sensitivity to your advantage, it should run super sensitive if you havent consumed any carbs for a week so i start with very simple carbs, sweets, muffins, sweet drinks etc, as the sensitivity fades you should turn to more complex carbs as the day progresses so kinda like this every 2 hours:
> 
> 10am, sweets,
> 
> ...


mate great info there! many thanks!

and good to hear about your progress...well impressed, looking forward to the pics!

what dose of Metformin do you use on your carb day? how is the dose split and are you taking it on non carb days too?

Also, what's your cycle like..?? you using anything else in addition to masteron n winny?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

xeonedbody said:


> mate great info there! many thanks!
> 
> and good to hear about your progress...well impressed, looking forward to the pics!
> 
> ...


500mg metformin twice a day on the carb loads. Im a little scared of it as it tends to make me fee real ****ty so i try to use it only when there are carbs in my belly. so one at noon and one in the evening. I am however thinking about introducing a few carbs around my workout and then maybe havin one dose of 500mg metformin but im still to decide.

nothing else in addition to the win and masteron...... yet  i am getting some crazy pumps and vascularity especially on my forearms and delts. I get a few funny looks at the gym lol!!!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

9:00am

500mg L-carnitine

Bcaa's

coffee

25mins cardio

10:00am 50g beef steak fried in groundnut oil and mushrooms, 3 whole eggs scrambled with spring onion yummy


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

ok some updated pics here 




























im not the greatest poser i do apologise.

fat is coming off slowly :{


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

mate! Impressive progress! results definitely visible!

well done!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Your arms look huge in picture 2! What do you do for bi's and tri's!!!

Looking sick anyway! Can definitely see the difference between these and the original pics


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

well done again mate! im on keto, progress slowed down since last week but...partly bcuz i havnt been reducing calories as my weight's goin down...need time to go thru my diet again!

but im sort of bored of the food and really wana eat normal again...but will keep going until ive lost a bit more...id be very pleased if i can get results similar to yours in a few weeks!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

in picture 2 i was caught of guard, wasnt really tensing there so look a bit flat. but thanks for the compliments 

Unfortunately 2mow i will start to reintroduce carbs into my daily diet. I feel im not benefiting as much as i should be on this winny/masteron cycle. I will be taking in 100g carbs max a day. 40grams post morning cardio 20g post workout shake and 40g remaining carbs during my postworkout meal. YUM :} so i suppose this will be the end of my keto diet for now or at least until i see how i get on with a few carbs 

Im fed up of looking so depleted come wednesday onwards. After my carb load i weight almost 2kg more and look fuller and pumped. by wednesday i have lost 1.3kg of glycogen stores :{ Yes its a good thing to super compensate just before a show or photoshoot but otherwise its killing me and during my refeed by god am i bloated, i have never seen my belly so big, MASSIVE, its uncomfortable makes me feel tired sick and gives me so much gas. feel sorry for the peeps around me and my bed covers.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

with introduction of carbs, how will your protein and fat intake change?

also do you plan to continue using metformin once you're off keto?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

xeonedbody said:


> with introduction of carbs, how will your protein and fat intake change?
> 
> also do you plan to continue using metformin once you're off keto?


Im still putting things together in my head.... but lets see....

im thinking i should try and get all my exercise done by 3pm so all my carbs will have been consumed by 3:30pm after this i will be eating strictly protein and small amounts of healthy fats. olive oil, flax seed oil. peanut butter, nut oils and even some healthy eating mayo with tuna coz i love it so much especially with raw onion yummy. but Il be eating real small amounts say a tbsp of oil added to each meal. as long as my cals are still at 2000 it will work and im getting in enough cardio so maybe even 2200cals. Im still working this out...

As for the metformin.. hmmm im debating whether to take 500mg a day either in the morn or after my workout. Would be nice if someone with the knowledge could give me some guidance on this one.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Im still putting things together in my head.... but lets see....
> 
> im thinking i should try and get all my exercise done by 3pm so all my carbs will have been consumed by 3:30pm after this i will be eating strictly protein and small amounts of healthy fats. olive oil, flax seed oil. peanut butter, nut oils and even some healthy eating mayo with tuna coz i love it so much especially with raw onion yummy. but Il be eating real small amounts say a tbsp of oil added to each meal. as long as my cals are still at 2000 it will work and im getting in enough cardio so maybe even 2200cals. Im still working this out...
> 
> As for the metformin.. hmmm im debating whether to take 500mg a day either in the morn or after my workout. Would be nice if someone with the knowledge could give me some guidance on this one.


cool mate! wish you all the best ahead...definitely been motivational followin ur keto thread!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

xeonedbody said:


> cool mate! wish you all the best ahead...definitely been motivational followin ur keto thread!


Thanks means alot 

Btw i have only just decided all this today.

How about:

100g carbs 400cals

200g protein 800cals

88g fat 800cals

this should work


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey mate, looking awesome!

Are you going back to 100g carbs on day one? How long you been keto dieting for?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Hey mate, looking awesome!
> 
> Are you going back to 100g carbs on day one? How long you been keto dieting for?


hey mate, think its been about 12 weeks, time for a break. Winny will be upping my cholestral along with this diet so the combo aint doing me too many favours. Not felt great last 2 weeks to be honest, time for a rest and im sure i can still reach my goals without keto.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> hey mate, think its been about 12 weeks, time for a break. Winny will be upping my cholestral along with this diet so the combo aint doing me too many favours. Not felt great last 2 weeks to be honest, time for a rest and im sure i can still reach my goals without keto.


Thats a long time, easy after week 3 tho ain't it. Beware of keto belly if your gonna go from keto to 100g carbs a day.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats a long time, easy after week 3 tho ain't it. Beware of keto belly if your gonna go from keto to 100g carbs a day.


man im already aware of keto belly, my carb loads are insane, never seen my belly bloat up so much. 100g is nothing though, its when ive eaten half a loaf of brown bread that does it hah. Im thinkin of using some fruit gums as part of my postworkout shake  excited.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I know what you mean, i'm talking post diet keto belly.

But if ya know what ya doing then go for it.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

WoW Dude !

You look great !

i will be on keto soon and thinking of TEST e 250mg per week.

I'm afraid of losing muscle.Do you think its necesary?

So basicall ,you ve been on carb free for 5 days and carb load for 2 days in last 8weeks ,right ?


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> Hi don karam below is what you should aim for:
> 
> 146g pro 584cals
> 
> ...


Ey Jimmytt, great progress mate its incredibly what you have achieved in 4 months!!! Defo inspired by your accomplishments.

Mate, just wondering how you did the calculations for me? Cause I went to the gym's weight thingie and it weight me 166lbs with a BF of 14% which I find weird, because I weighted myself somewhere else and I was 176lbs with BF of 17%. So I am aiming for both tbh and once I hit the wall I can then figure out my next step from there. Third day of my Keto and my energy is quite impressive.

So just in case if I'm really 166lbs, I'm trying to figure out my LBM, protein, fat and carbs to eat and I've Googled different calculation patterns and getting wrong figures out of them. Could you help me out here ? Then I know for future calculations 

I also read that you taking eph and caffeine, this increases your heart rate to the burning zone, is cardio necessary if your heart rate is in the fat burning zone. Because I read a thread which explains that in order to preserve muscle mass it is best to hit the 65% mark of running low intensity speed rather than high. Now, I'm taking ECY twice a day atm and I checked my heart rate at 125 in which is my fat burning zone based on the calculations made (155-125). Do you think cardio is necessary? Because if I start running with it then my heart rate goes up to around 150+ on a 6mph for example.

Just wondering


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

First off great progress mate keep it up

You said about getting a test where you found out what foods you were intolerant to. How did you do this? What was it?

Cheers man


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi I've been looking into using a keto's diet fr the spring/summer time period.. I'm still looking into the mechanisms into what makes the keto's diet successful at the moment as thr is quite a lot of information to digest on the topic... I was wondering if you could tell me other thn cheese what other fats are available fr you to consume, Or is it basically cheese, meat and fish??? Also the carb up period at the weekend how long should it last I've read it last as short as 8 hours and as long as 36 hours.

Any help on this would b much appreciated as its clear frm ur photos tht ur approach to the diet is defiantly working fr you.

Thanx in advance fr any info provided 

On a side note: are you taking any t3/clen/ethedriene etc while ur using ths diet?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I know what you mean, i'm talking post diet keto belly.
> 
> But if ya know what ya doing then go for it.


Can you elaborate on this a touch, maybe i am unaware.....



Mr Mongol said:


> WoW Dude !
> 
> You look great !
> 
> ...


thats correct but i only carb load 24 hours of the week. Keto is a cutting diet maybe test is the wrong type of aas to be using for this. maybe anivar? winny? masteron? trembelon? im far from a roid pro.



Don-karam said:


> Ey Jimmytt, great progress mate its incredibly what you have achieved in 4 months!!! Defo inspired by your accomplishments.
> 
> Mate, just wondering how you did the calculations for me? Cause I went to the gym's weight thingie and it weight me 166lbs with a BF of 14% which I find weird, because I weighted myself somewhere else and I was 176lbs with BF of 17%. So I am aiming for both tbh and once I hit the wall I can then figure out my next step from there. Third day of my Keto and my energy is quite impressive.
> 
> ...


mate use a proper set of scales lol, 10lbs is a big difference. Get your figures right first then i can give you the correct macros. or at least get an average. Send me a pic and il try my best to guess your bodyfat%

Theres too much speculation when it comes to cardio, just mix it up you cant go wrong and keep your heart fit, mine has never been better and it makes weights alot easier less rest more pushing and even more vascularity.



OJay said:


> First off great progress mate keep it up
> 
> You said about getting a test where you found out what foods you were intolerant to. How did you do this? What was it?
> 
> Cheers man


Its called Vega testing, there are loads of testing labs around, do a google and find one near you.  Its a great thing to do, well worth it if if you suffer from severe bloat. It can be life changing.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

1982chris1982 said:


> Hi I've been looking into using a keto's diet fr the spring/summer time period.. I'm still looking into the mechanisms into what makes the keto's diet successful at the moment as thr is quite a lot of information to digest on the topic... I was wondering if you could tell me other thn cheese what other fats are available fr you to consume, Or is it basically cheese, meat and fish??? Also the carb up period at the weekend how long should it last I've read it last as short as 8 hours and as long as 36 hours.
> 
> Any help on this would b much appreciated as its clear frm ur photos tht ur approach to the diet is defiantly working fr you.
> 
> ...


theres LOADS of fats out there, dont go mad on the cheese, i found dairy isnt the best thing to eat everyday although i love my halloumi and my body tolerates it better than any other cheese, it is a bit salty so watch out. I have recently cut alot of salt out of my diet.

think healthy oils for fats.

coconut oil

any tpe of nut oil

olive oil

flaxseed oil is perfect.

tuna with mayo is great especially the light mayo with omega 3 in it.

peanut butter, but not too much, its super calorie dense.

walnuts, almonds etc.

search is your friend so start doing some


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

K jimmy fanx fr the advice... I do make good use of the search button most of the time its just nice to get information first hand sometimes


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

What a great transformation, and there is nothing wrong with your legs mate

Well done you


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Ey Jimmy,

I've weighted myself this morning on a new proper scale and it has verified me at 75kg and my BF around 15-16%. I can't PM  newbie to this site.

Diet planning is a b1tch! I want to get it right so hope the macros won't change that much.

Thanks...


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> ok some updated pics here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What **** photos dodgy camera work !


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Don-karam said:


> Ey Jimmy,
> 
> I've weighted myself this morning on a new proper scale and it has verified me at 75kg and my BF around 15-16%. I can't PM  newbie to this site.
> 
> ...


ok in that case:

1975 cals to begin fatloss thats a 500cal deficit.

protein: 140grams 560cals

fat: 143grams 1295cals

carbs 30g 120cals or even less

that should get ya going  to start I would recommend having 180grams fat for 3 days to jump start you, get you in keto quicker. once your in, reduce fat cals.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

mate You look much better in last month pic.. well done. keep it up bud


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> ok in that case:
> 
> 1975 cals to begin fatloss thats a 500cal deficit.
> 
> ...


So if I add 180g fat, it will roughly increase my calorie intake to 2200. The best way I thought I could add more fat was a few more tbsp of olive oil.

I will soon start my journal thread, just sorting out the last piece of dieting still.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Don-karam said:


> So if I add 180g fat, it will roughly increase my calorie intake to 2200. The best way I thought I could add more fat was a few more tbsp of olive oil.
> 
> I will soon start my journal thread, just sorting out the last piece of dieting still.


Well it will actually be 2300cals but its still a deficit and its just to get you started, to jump start you into ketosis. Adding olive oil is perfect. But everymeal has to be balance, for example it wont work if you eat 30g carbs first thing in the morn lol they are spread throughout the day and are basically trace carbs found in everything else. so meal one, 20g protein 20g fat and 5g carbs etc


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Right, got it! My meal plans have been sorted for the first week just to jump start me into ketosis and each meal has been developed for workout days (heavy lifting) and non (running days) slow past cardio. I've also develop 2 different meal for the following week with a lowered fat intake for workout days and non workout. Will post a new journal thread this evening, just finishing up the last bits of carb up day diet.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Don-karam said:


> Right, got it! My meal plans have been sorted for the first week just to jump start me into ketosis and each meal has been developed for workout days (heavy lifting) and non (running days) slow past cardio. I've also develop 2 different meal for the following week with a lowered fat intake for workout days and non workout. Will post a new journal thread this evening, just finishing up the last bits of carb up day diet.


Good luck to you


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Posted my Journal finally 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/130758-my-war-against-bodyfat-begins-keto-diet.html


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

well done mate. good progress. keep it going. gotta love the keto for ultimate fat strippage


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> well done mate. good progress. keep it going. gotta love the keto for ultimate fat strippage


Cheers mate, il be following your progress too you strong mofo....


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Im starting to look like a skinny mofo lol.

I tell ya what its super easy to become dehydrated at the moment, i went out sat night, popped a few eph/Caffeine kept drinking water all night, started to get a headache woke up in the morn with a hangover and high rested heartrate of 85bpm ahhhhhhh usualy its around 50, 49 my lowest. So my leg workout SUCKED yesterday, i tried my best to rehydrate myself by taking in electrolytes, i downed some salt water blleeeegh, took vitamins, potassium, calcium, tablespoon of honey and upped water intake. Cleared my dehydration in about 3 hours which is reasonable, heartrate was back at about 60bpm phew. So if ya ever in need of a hangover cure there you have it 

Right the diet is going ok, still a few fine adjustments that need looking at ie daily carb intake may be too low. Weight has dropped significantly this last week, this morn i was 79kg, last week my heaviest was 81.5, im guessing alot of it is water weight, winny and mast proper drying me out. My face looks a little thin and I noticed my lower back is looking more defined today also. Masteron seems to be kicking in so all in all i think im only 2 weeks out from where i wanna be although saying this il prob take it too far. If i get any less than this i think il disappear.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

mate such dedication in fairness and as everyone has stated such a difference, but one question i have ....what are your goal/goals ?

cheers and keep up the good work


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

in my last two weeks of keto i needed to introduce some carbs into my diet as energy in the gym was so low

yes, keto is good. but dont go at it blindly in the last few weeks just for the sake of sticking to "zero carbs". you never know. a few carbs may do you good...


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

austin84 said:


> mate such dedication in fairness and as everyone has stated such a difference, but one question i have ....what are your goal/goals ?
> 
> cheers and keep up the good work


Want to get to about 5% bf then maybe stay at 7% indefinately or till i give in lol.



hsmann87 said:


> in my last two weeks of keto i needed to introduce some carbs into my diet as energy in the gym was so low
> 
> yes, keto is good. but dont go at it blindly in the last few weeks just for the sake of sticking to "zero carbs". you never know. a few carbs may do you good...


Yeah the carbs are really making things easier, cant keto for too long. My body was just craving sugar too much. Im going to bump up carbs soon and lower fat even more, so i am well and truely out of keto lol. was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Is a ketto diet just mean you eat no carbs, then on certin days you eats lots of carbs, sorry i read the journal was good, progress is going well, just i keep seeing keto diets but in all my years i have never looked into it, i have always ate a balenced diet for the sake of my health, gains ect, but i really want to get my bodyfat levels down, but cutting carbs always worrys me, as i dont want to go skinny or mentaly agatated lol.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

abs are a bit vascular now 



> Is a ketto diet just mean you eat no carbs' date=' then on certin days you eats lots of carbs, sorry i read the journal was good, progress is going well, just i keep seeing keto diets but in all my years i have never looked into it, i have always ate a balenced diet for the sake of my health, gains ect, but i really want to get my bodyfat levels down, but cutting carbs always worrys me, as i dont want to go skinny or mentaly agatated lol.[/quote']
> 
> keto is short for ketosis, a state your body goes into which is basically using fat as its main source of fuel. but you can only get into this once all glycogen is depleted from the muscles and liver, so yeah no carbs at all, your body will kick right out of ketosis if you eat more than a certain amount and use glucose as its prefered fuel. You will get back into keto once those carbs have been used but it just slows down your progress.
> 
> You carb load 32 hours out of 7 days, you super compensate each week and get a great pump the next day!!!


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

How much carbs hav u introduced? How has ur protein/fat/carb ratio changed so far n how do u plan to change it further?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

xeonedbody said:


> How much carbs hav u introduced? How has ur protein/fat/carb ratio changed so far n how do u plan to change it further?


Started off with 100g carbs aday just till my stomach got used to it with about 80g fat, after a week or so i upped to 150g carbs and less fat and eating from 150-200g protien. which is where im at now. Had a funny belly last few days since my weekend on the eph and caffiene which has really screwed up my system. wont be touching the stuff for a while now just not worth the set back, My heart still has not settled back to its normal resting rate which is about 50bpm its up in the 60's now but was as high as 80 odd :{ really effects my workouts and recovery, feel like utter sh1t. Might even take a few days off... Cardio every morning isnt helping either, but i suppose this is body building, ups and downs. mainly downs lol


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replie great stuff.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

hey mate , are you still on keto ?

BTW im on it ,it's been 10 days now,must say ****ing tough !

did you drink diet soda bro ? and can you eat 10 eggs a day ?

did you feel better once your body started to use your stored fat?

because i feel soo weak right now.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Well done mate  not much else to say, its obviously been hard work

no magic pill you've stuck to the plan done yourself proud good on you!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> hey mate , are you still on keto ?
> 
> BTW im on it ,it's been 10 days now,must say ****ing tough !
> 
> ...


Had my ups and downs, but felt good most the time, its only recently i feel sh1t, tired, headaches and hangover like symtoms in the morn, sore gums, sleepy and achey and bad digestion/gas all in the last 3-4 weeks since starting winny and masteron, im on a low carb diet at present and i get tired/sleepy very easily, its not like a keto diet where you body always has a constant flow of energy, and BG levels pretty stable throughout, now im suffering from serious ups and downs :{ not sure how much longer i can suffice this. Have really sore gums!!! and overall just feel rundown, trained legs yesterday all went well, but today im suffering, couldnt sleep properly and i seem to always wake up too early and VERY hungry with a sore throat and dehydrated.

:{ not a great day today. Its a sunday and ive ben up since 7. Eaten my oats and eggs. but ive missed my fasted cardio guna give it rest today see how i feel 2mow.

Yes you can eat whole eggs they have a good keto balance fat/protein. Eat as many as you want as long as you stay within your deficit and once your in keto you will feel better 



pipebomb said:


> Well done mate  not much else to say, its obviously been hard work
> 
> no magic pill you've stuck to the plan done yourself proud good on you!


Thanks mate, was all still wroth it in the end


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> Had my ups and downs, but felt good most the time, its only recently i feel sh1t, tired, headaches and hangover like symtoms in the morn, sore gums, sleepy and achey and bad digestion/gas all in the last 3-4 weeks since starting winny and masteron, im on a low carb diet at present and i get tired/sleepy very easily, its not like a keto diet where you body always has a constant flow of energy, and BG levels pretty stable throughout, now im suffering from serious ups and downs :{ not sure how much longer i can suffice this. Have really sore gums!!! and overall just feel rundown, trained legs yesterday all went well, but today im suffering, couldnt sleep properly and i seem to always wake up too early and VERY hungry with a sore throat and dehydrated.
> 
> :{ not a great day today. Its a sunday and ive ben up since 7. Eaten my oats and eggs. but ive missed my fasted cardio guna give it rest today see how i feel 2mow.
> 
> ...


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> I am eating normal carbs again wooo hooo lol just not great deals.
> 
> heres a rough daily run down it changes everyday i like to keep things different.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

no diet coke daamn...i thought i could....

last 10 days i only drink plenty of tap water and 5 meals a day...

1 meal : 6 boiled eggs /egg has carb too so i'd rather eat few/

2-5 meals : chicken breast fried with olive oil and onion,testes like shiat but i want to strict on the diet so

that the process should not be delayed.And i'm on 250mg of test e.next week my tren ace and

test p should arrive and i'll be on 500mg test p ,300mg tren a ... hopelly get good result before summer :>


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

oh yea excuse my gramma mistakes,english isn't my first language


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

eat more fats to get into keto faster than reduce them once your in, you can prob drink diet coke, i just didnt. some people get kicked out of keto with aspartame.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Really good read, have subbed to keep up with your progress... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

hey man,how is going on ?

just a quick question...

did you drink black coffe mate ,obviouselly without sugar ?

im already in ketosis and dont miss carbs anymore,but just wondering if i could drink some decent black coffe mate ?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> hey man,how is going on ?
> 
> just a quick question...
> 
> ...


Yeah i drank coffee. I even had sweetner in it  some people get kicked out with sweetner, only one way to find out.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Been upping the carbs each day and its still coming off  i feel like a lean mean eating machine right now 

heres some pics, not even pumped here.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

that's fantastic m8


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> that's fantastic m8


cheers mate. I was really moody and in bad spirit this week until i took these pics  kinda reminds me that its all worth it. Gota go shopping now. run out of food.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking good mate:thumb:


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Been upping the carbs each day and its still coming off  i feel like a lean mean eating machine right now
> 
> heres some pics, not even pumped here.


Jesus mate you look fan****intasic!!

I have followed this thread and fair play what an inspiration. Well done!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

austin84 said:


> Jesus mate you look fan****intasic!!
> 
> I have followed this thread and fair play what an inspiration. Well done!


hah thanks 

I treated myself with loads of ryvita crackers yetersday must have eaten about 200grams worth  AND i had a glass of red wine, wll deserved i recon. Havent had a drink for a few months now. Duno if you would call that a cheat, but to me it is 

I did cardio twice yestersay and weights all on separate occasions so probably evened out anyway.

Infact the more carbs i eat the better i look really, im probably depleted most the time and never really full, i might try a carb load sometime next week see what happens, suppose its time to learn my body and how many carbs i can eat till i spill. Kinda keeping my sodium intake stable now, not excluding it completely but not going ott with it. Its just about learning my body at the mo


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> hah thanks
> 
> I treated myself with loads of ryvita crackers yetersday must have eaten about 200grams worth  AND i had a glass of red wine, wll deserved i recon. Havent had a drink for a few months now. Duno if you would call that a cheat, but to me it is
> 
> ...


Good stuff, do you think you have learned a lot about ur body and how it works whilst on this diet?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

austin84 said:


> Good stuff, do you think you have learned a lot about ur body and how it works whilst on this diet?


Oh fook yeah. Definately something ive enjoyed and gained experience from. But where do i go from here is the question. Il keep cutting i suppose, legs need more work and some stuborn fat on the outside of my arms and rear tricep/delts.

What im most impressed about is how i managed to go from 77-78 kg to 80-81kg and lean up. Luck i guess


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Oh fook yeah. Definately something ive enjoyed and gained experience from. But where do i go from here is the question. Il keep cutting i suppose, legs need more work and some stuborn fat on the outside of my arms and rear tricep/delts.
> 
> What im most impressed about is how i managed to go from 77-78 kg to 80-81kg and lean up. Luck i guess


Tbh my next question was what are your NEW goals but u've just answered that. The fact u up'd ur weight and dropped more bodyfat is proof that if the keto process is followed it works well done. May be bugging u with questions on this in the future, so sorry in advance lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

austin84 said:


> Tbh my next question was what are your NEW goals but u've just answered that. The fact u up'd ur weight and dropped more bodyfat is proof that if the keto process is followed it works well done. May be bugging u with questions on this in the future, so sorry in advance lol


Im here to help  im by far a pro though so dont take everything i say as gospel.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Jimmy

what's the advantage of not to have a carb load day ?

obviously you lose more fat,but is it necessary to have a carb load day in a week ?

i've not taken my carb load day yet as im in 16th day.Thinking to get one tomorow.

after carb load day you ll curve again right until you're in ketosis again ?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

You've got yourself in superb shape there mate from great dedication and work ethic, id say without doubt you are around 6-8% bodyfat.

Good to see you've introduced carbs, Keto is ok and works well, but I feel its not particuarly something that is doable in the longer scheme of things.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr Mongol said:


> Hi Jimmy
> 
> what's the advantage of not to have a carb load day ?
> 
> ...


The point of a carb load is to load up the muscle with glycogen again for the week ahead, it might take 1-3 days to enter ketosis again after a refeed/carb up.....so no, you arn't straight back into ketosis.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> Hi Jimmy
> 
> what's the advantage of not to have a carb load day ?
> 
> ...


The point of carb loading is to super compensate, over filling your muscles with glycogen all in one go. Helps you train harder with carbs and look fuller/harder, as long as you dont spill. you should have loaded after two weeks as long as your certain you didnt stray from the diet. Dont know about loosing more fat when missing a carb load, probably more catabolic without carbs. Anyway you dont have to be in ketosis to burn fat, as long as your in a deficit after your carb load you will loose it. You just have to make sure your fully depleted before you carb load, then any carbs you eat after that are sure to be stored as glycogen in the muscles and some in the liver, think mainly fructose gets stored in the liver which means you would have to use those calories before anything else so id stay away from fruit really apart from just before your last workout of the week where its bloody hard work and you need the fruit sugars and that would be just before your carb load. I trained my legs last as they needed the most work and they benefited from the post workout carbs in my shake and meals.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheers guys

i see ... so perhaps it's necessary to have a carb load day in every week then.

I 've lost so far 11lbs ,some just water of course. And if i take my cheat day tomorow,it will change i guess.

i'm on 250mg test e and clen right now hope it would prevent the muscle loss a bit.

any AAS ok for cut isnt it ? as long as you have the right diet


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> The point of carb loading is to super compensate, over filling your muscles with glycogen all in one go. Helps you train harder with carbs and look fuller/harder, as long as you dont spill. you should have loaded after two weeks as long as your certain you didnt stray from the diet. Dont know about loosing more fat when missing a carb load, probably more catabolic without carbs. Anyway you dont have to be in ketosis to burn fat, as long as your in a deficit after your carb load you will loose it. You just have to make sure your fully depleted before you carb load, then any carbs you eat after that are sure to be stored as glycogen in the muscles and some in the liver, think mainly fructose gets stored in the liver which means you would have to use those calories before anything else so id stay away from fruit really apart from just before your last workout of the week where its bloody hard work and you need the fruit sugars and that would be just before your carb load. I trained my legs last as they needed the most work and they benefited from the post workout carbs in my shake and meals.


Good post :thumbup1:

To add to that don't be afraid of carb ups, they are a good thing... and not just because its fun to eat all the stuff you have been missing so much - The human body is an extreme survival machine, when times are good and you are eating plenty of carbs the body thinks 'all is well' but if you shock the system by changing your intake massively the body thinks "oh sh!t" and if you have reduced cals massively and have no carbs in your diet, the body simply economises and what i mean by this is that your metabolic rate will drop lower to compensate for the lower cals. However if you have a massive carb up every now and then the body will think "phew, so we're not at risk of dying then" and will not lower the metabolic rate as much.

SO, theoretically eating a pizza, a terrys chocolate orange and, chips will actually help you lose weight, of corse it would be better to have cleaner carbs like sweet potato etc, and if you were near to a show this would be the way to go but imo there is no need simply because once fully depleted it takes the body 36 hours to 're-fuel' with glycogen.... If you are having a 6 to 12 hour carb up / binge then the muscles are like a sponge at this point, only when the muscles are full will the excess glycogen be stored as fat - remember the muscles are hungry at this point, and you are giving them something they want.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Mongol said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> i see ... so perhaps it's necessary to have a carb load day in every week then.
> 
> ...


And yes Test E is fine for a cut, its hype about certain drugs being 'cutting drugs' im starting a cycle on monday,

Im cutting yet i'll be having 50mg Dbol pre workout, and the carb up will see you gain a few lbs but this is simply

water so don't think "oh sh!t all my hard work is gone" you won't of gained any fat at all, and as jimmy says the

very next day you will be burning fat again even if you are not back in to ketosis by that time


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

that's true m8...

i'm having my cheat day as the weather is good.

i've just scarfed a doner kebab and having an ice cream right now like a liitle girl lol

my order /tren A,test P/ is being delayed from moldova.i'd be much rather on test p than test e.

love needles.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Jimmy,

Just want your advice / opinion on my supplement taking for the next two weeks. I was thinking of taken (ECAY, L-Glutamine, BCCA and L-Carnitine) before fasted cardio.

I did write it in my journal but got no answer for supplement takings other than "I shud post pic" Do you think its fine to taken them supplements? or is it too much?

Cheers.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Don-karam said:


> Hey Jimmy,
> 
> Just want your advice / opinion on my supplement taking for the next two weeks. I was thinking of taken (ECAY, L-Glutamine, BCCA and L-Carnitine) before fasted cardio.
> 
> ...


Personally i have scrapped the ephedrine altogether and im cutting out caffiene all together, im soo sensitive to those things that after i come off i feel mildy depressed, dehydrated very tired. BUT the bcaa+L-carnitine is a good combo before fasted cardio, the aim is to try and trick the body into using fat as energy during fasted cardio as it senses there are aminos present in your digestion so reduces cortisol effects..... i suppose, obviously more effective on the juice. i just dropped mine 5mins ago and im about to hit the cardio then i get to eat YUM. Ive never really taken L-glutamine but im sure it wont hurt.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Raptor said:


> And yes Test E is fine for a cut, its hype about certain drugs being 'cutting drugs'
> 
> Jimmy sorry for hijacking
> 
> ...


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

sorry i havent been able to get back to everyones messages, been a bit down this week, low self esteem and lack of motivation not to mention complete loss of libido. Had a little crash :{ but with some advice from friendly members I decided to add in a little test prop to the mix at 2ml every 3 days, had a shot today and hit a vain oopsy first time for everything, didnt have any blue needles so used the big boy green one today GRRRRRRR off to the chemist in a bit though.... im feeling alot better for it already and this morn i think i may have even been a slight bit horny WOW lol...... Im off to the gym later and il be picking up some more clomid, tamaxofin and HCG. I will begin the hcg one week before my pct.

anyway im back on form, had an amazing shoulder/chest workout last night with nickthegreek, we used chains on the bench which is something ive never done before  Still getting serious pump pain in my shoulders, its horendous but they look insane, probably the most defined bodypart of mine at the mo......

anyway not much change since last pics but my legs are defo more vascular than ever before, and i just cant wait for them to pop out properly even though its getting a bit late in my cycle:{ never know might drag in on a couple extra weeks...... its the devil on my shoulder i cant help it lol

heres a double bicep pose, not pumped, infact this was taken a few hours after training so a little depleted especailly as i forgot to add some simple carbs into my pwo shake oops, seem to be forgetting alot of things recently  picture isnt great, kinda out of focus so hard to see all of the true definition.



















Thought i would add a little before after in there


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking good man :thumbup1:


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Cheers buddy.

I seem to be having problems staying hydrated ggrrr, whenever I touch caffiene, or eph or any type if stimulant I wake up next day with hangover symptoms. Even no xplode dries me out..... I've tried increaseing salt intake too which helped but made me look a little soft  I drink plenty of water all day too, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

jimmy,you've been on keto and low carb diet for quite long time and please listen your body m8.

i think it's unnatural for such long time so that your body starts to upset and angry.

how is the depression thing m8? did test P help?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> jimmy,you've been on keto and low carb diet for quite long time and please listen your body m8.
> 
> i think it's unnatural for such long time so that your body starts to upset and angry.
> 
> how is the depression thing m8? did test P help?


My diet is pretty balanced right now just low calories. But I'm throwing so much crap into it. Creatine, winny, mast, test prop. No xplode, the odd metformin on a carb load. I'm determined to go that little bit extra. I'm feeling ALOT better today. I'm off in a sec to train legs with nickthegreek in 10mins. Not feeling 100% tho struggling to stay hydrated  the slightest duretic seems to have a big effect on my hydration. You would think no xplode

would be helpful due to the electrolytes but I duno really, maybe I have probs with caffeine!!


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> My diet is pretty balanced right now just low calories. But I'm throwing so much crap into it. Creatine, winny, mast, test prop. No xplode, the odd metformin on a carb load. I'm determined to go that little bit extra. I'm feeling ALOT better today. I'm off in a sec to train legs with nickthegreek in 10mins. Not feeling 100% tho struggling to stay hydrated  the slightest duretic seems to have a big effect on my hydration. You would think no xplode
> 
> would be helpful due to the electrolytes but I duno really, maybe I have probs with caffeine!!


just be careful there!

have you seen your GP ? get some blood test done ? if not i think you should...and see where you're?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Just for my own reference, i have been on cycle since 10th march, thats 5.5weeks on so far... only another week to go :{


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Omg woke up this morn at 5am starving...... I'm still sitting in bed on my iphone, feels like my belly is eating itself, ever since I added the test my appitite has exploded, I'm really restless  can't wait to eat my oats YUUUUM.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Omg woke up this morn at 5am starving...... I'm still sitting in bed on my iphone, feels like my belly is eating itself, ever since I added the test my appitite has exploded, I'm really restless  can't wait to eat my oats YUUUUM.


Mate I really do feel for you, sounds like ur havin a rough time at the mo just keep pushing, not much longer now.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

austin84 said:


> Mate I really do feel for you, sounds like ur havin a rough time at the mo just keep pushing, not much longer now.


na mate im having a great time now test has changed my mood completely, duno what i was thinking excluding it from my mix. Its just the diet driving m mad, SOOO hungry all day.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

This is very insperational and would love to give it a go but im single and going out at the weekend and not having a drink would kill me  I would have to be a right hermit for about 2 months

But well done mate looking awsome at the min


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> This is very insperational and would love to give it a go but im single and going out at the weekend and not having a drink would kill me  I would have to be a right hermit for about 2 months
> 
> But well done mate looking awsome at the min


Yeah i have become a bit of a hermit, but i go out still, i live it up with eph and caffeine, works in my favour, burn calories and have a good time  The only thing stopping yo is the wrong type of friends, friends who insist you drink or eat a burger/chips etc. find the right mates particularly ones with same interests and your laughing.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Yeah i have become a bit of a hermit, but i go out still, i live it up with eph and caffeine, works in my favour, burn calories and have a good time  The only thing stopping yo is the wrong type of friends, friends who insist you drink or eat a burger/chips etc. find the right mates particularly ones with same interests and your laughing.


I have the right mates, its me!!!! I cant say no to a drink some days ha

When i get back to the UK im gonna give it a go i think, get on the same course as you and see how i get on


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> I have the right mates, its me!!!! I cant say no to a drink some days ha
> 
> When i get back to the UK im gonna give it a go i think, get on the same course as you and see how i get on


Cant help but notice your avatar, your arms have almost the exact same shape as mine. Anyway, just set yaself a goal and stick to it, just like mine, there was no real time limit, i just took my time, started dieting in december and never looked back. Yeah i can honeslty say ive had about 3 units of alchohol since the  Makes me ill anyway so im happy to knock it on the head.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Cant help but notice your avatar, your arms have almost the exact same shape as mine. Anyway, just set yaself a goal and stick to it, just like mine, there was no real time limit, i just took my time, started dieting in december and never looked back. Yeah i can honeslty say ive had about 3 units of alchohol since the  Makes me ill anyway so im happy to knock it on the head.


I was on a massive course of Enanthate and Test 500 then, my arms are no where near that big now, backpacking took all that weight off me.

I was dieting for 2 and a half months and had some wicked results not looked as lean as i am now for years, gone off the rails for the last few weels but going to get back on it in a week


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> I was on a massive course of Enanthate and Test 500 then, my arms are no where near that big now, backpacking took all that weight off me.
> 
> I was dieting for 2 and a half months and had some wicked results not looked as lean as i am now for years, gone off the rails for the last few weels but going to get back on it in a week


Good good....

Im starting to look a little freaky lol still some fat to burn though, abdominal caliper measures 5mm now, wheather that goes up or down in the next week or so as a result of the added test is something il be keepping an eye on...who knows, diet is still strong even with the added appitite. I go to bed hungry and excited to wake up and eat. I Cant imagine what i would look like if i started to eat to bulk. Another thing ive noticed is paranoia..... its horrible, just keep thinking everyones talking about me and how im roided up, doesnt help being the only one of my type in my gym, its not what you call a bodybuilders gym although there are a few lads in good shape there who i tend to get on with.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Good good....
> 
> Im starting to look a little freaky lol still some fat to burn though, abdominal caliper measures 5mm now, wheather that goes up or down in the next week or so as a result of the added test is something il be keepping an eye on...who knows, diet is still strong even with the added appitite. I go to bed hungry and excited to wake up and eat. I Cant imagine what i would look like if i started to eat to bulk. Another thing ive noticed is paranoia..... its horrible, just keep thinking everyones talking about me and how im roided up, doesnt help being the only one of my type in my gym, its not what you call a bodybuilders gym although there are a few lads in good shape there who i tend to get on with.


My gym back in the UK was a ruff ass gym loved it there, the one im at in Melbourne is a ruff one as well cant beat them att all, trying to get gear here is sooooo hard!!

When i was near 16 stone i kept thinking people were looking at me ( They were as i was such a beast of a man at the time ha)


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> I seem to be having problems staying hydrated ggrrr, whenever I touch caffiene, or eph or any type if stimulant I wake up next day with hangover symptoms. Even no xplode dries me out..... I've tried increaseing salt intake too which helped but made me look a little soft  I drink plenty of water all day too, anyone have any suggestions?


 its difficult to look hard and dry every minute of the day. dont be afraid to really hydrate up.

just drink a little less when you wanna get the old veins out. i.e. in the mark amongst fit birds lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> its difficult to look hard and dry every minute of the day. dont be afraid to really hydrate up.
> 
> just drink a little less when you wanna get the old veins out. i.e. in the mark amongst fit birds lol


Yeah its annoying, can look so different from morn to night, just been laying in the sun today, when i came back in and looked in the mirror there were loads of vains i had never seen before on my belly and obliques LOVE IT. Im slowly reaching the boudary where it starts to look unattractive lol. met my ex last week, she certainly doesnt like it hah.. screw her anyway.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Yeah its annoying, can look so different from morn to night, just been laying in the sun today, when i came back in and looked in the mirror there were loads of vains i had never seen before on my belly and obliques LOVE IT. Im slowly reaching the boudary where it starts to look unattractive lol. met my ex last week, she certainly doesnt like it hah.. screw her anyway.


try sipping on some rum when laid in the sun then, that will get her really annoyed as they pop out everywhere lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> try sipping on some rum when laid in the sun then, that will get her really annoyed as they pop out everywhere lol


ah mate im guna have to try that  maybe 2mow. Il take some pics too. Today My aas supplier commented on how ripped i looked and he said "you cant possibly wanna looked more ripped than you are right now, peeps would give anything to look in your present condition" my confidence went through the roof lol. I love looking like this but fook knows how long i can keep it up for. I just know i can look better. Still fat on my arms, back, bum that i need rid of ggrrrrr.

Recently ive been suffering with jitters, fatigue and it takes me hours after i have woken to really wake up, have trouble walking up the stairs even...... i have reduced my caffiene intake and i think im having withdraw symptoms, although i had some no xplode today to bash out my leg workout.[considering the caffiene free no xplode} I realy really have to pack it in. Suppose im weening myself of it slowly as i used to kill the caffiene tabs last month. Bodies really taken a battering last few months. Doesnt help that ive started a new job on the doors, not used to the hours and my sleep is really lacking. going to have a few hours kip before work tonight 

Change of subject, as you know im an ex chef  yesterday i bought a load of lean beef and made beef jerky, have 10bags of the stuff and it tastes great, also burns a few cals just chewing the stuff, so il be taking it too work as a meal. Also have a load of boiled eggs whites il be munching, not to forget a few rice cakes, ryvitas to keep me going if i feel like im having a carb crash. TBH this is where keto becomes such a desirable diet as your never short of energy, nice stable BG levels as opposed to a low carb diet where its always up and down.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Every morning i wake up, i feel like death :{ been working the doors from 10-3:30 which is almost unbearable i can hardly stand or walk around, feel like a grandad. i get to sleep about 4:30, i wake up without fail at 9am and i can barely move, its horrible, trouble getting up and down stairs and even getting up off my chair. I am well and truly overtrained. Think i might have a big cheat day and rest it out. See how i feel later, i usually feel fine after my morning cardio and oats. But i duno how much longer i can take these long ass days. I try to get some kip in the afternoon for a couple hours.

Im a moody bitch to be around and have been treating everyone like sh1t, i feel bad for everyone around me, im really snappy, i think its due to always always always being nagged about my diet/training, it REALLY gets to me and sets me off, theres always someone who says the wrong thing then bam my mood is set. GRRRRR the gear isnt helping much with mood either.

Is all this really worth it, just to look good? HELL YEAH IT IS.......


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Couple pic updates, prop has given me a little water retention which is annoying, so ive cut my sodium down and have started anti e's today will keep an eye on it for a week and see whats what. Ive gone up to 84kg which is mainly water, how annoying. Appitite is insane right now :{ These pics are without a pump and i did some heavy core work today along with shoulders so abs arnt looking great and im a little bloated too, but anyhow progress is progress.














































Sorry pics are a bit sh1t tbh. Bit upset with them. But what can you expect from an idiot who just wants to get it over with so he can watch fooking tv and eat his ice cream like a fat fook.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

you look great there mate! i would be really proud of that progress if i was in your kinda shape!! good luck and keep up the hard work


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Couple pic updates, prop has given me a little water retention which is annoying, so ive cut my sodium down and have started anti e's today will keep an eye on it for a week and see whats what. Ive gone up to 84kg which is mainly water, how annoying. Appitite is insane right now :{ These pics are without a pump and i did some heavy core work today along with shoulders so abs arnt looking great and im a little bloated too, but anyhow progress is progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah mate....lookin fkn good man J


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks peeps. Next two weeks I will be giving it my all as its my final couple weeks ok cycle. So will see how it goes. Wish me luck. No idea why im doing all this though lol, but when i set my mind to something i make sure i get it done.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been following this thread and to be honest I think today's pics are the best so far, your looking in tip top condition, don't let the prop fook with your head, remember it's your friend as it's helping you through this. Well done.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

paddyrr3 said:


> I've been following this thread and to be honest I think today's pics are the best so far, your looking in tip top condition, don't let the prop fook with your head, remember it's your friend as it's helping you through this. Well done.


Thank you.

Coming off soon :{ taking my first hcg shot 2mow. Think i will be buying my next cycle from lixus, thiking about running the rip blend. Really wanna try tren, Just hope i can handle it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

looking spot on Jimmy, you obsessive perfectionist :lol:

Nothing wrong with that

Front delts are huuuuge


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

a few of my mates are on stuff from lixus at the minute and they are loving it, so good call going with them next. im thinking about trying them too in a few months


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I am a bit obbsessive arnt i lol. Cant help it, its in my personality  Cant wait to start eating properly... Oooo the things i will eat. Il have a binge for a few days then eat sensibly i think. We will see. Then after 6 weeks its all guns blazing again, This time bigger and badder things will be happening. Thinking of a short bulking cycle to bulk up my chest and legs then back onto a cut. Im quite a lean guy naturaly so i dont think il put on too much fat...... Famous last words lol Anyway im still deciding what to do.. decisions decisions.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you still on keto Jimmy?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Are you still on keto Jimmy?


No, havent been for some time now. Introduced a low carb diet 2nd week of starting the aas. Tbh wish i stayed on keto, energy levels were far healthier.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Great physique pal - havent followed the journal, but what training routine are you doing?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

dalboy said:


> Great physique pal - havent followed the journal, but what training routine are you doing?


Overtraining pretty much..... 5 times a week. fasted cardio 5times out of 7 a week.

monday, chest,bis

tuesday, back,tris

wednesday, core

friday, shoulders,chest again.

sat or sunday legs.

I really am tired all the time. This mornings fasted cardio was a big effort, really slow and pathetic hardly putting any effort into it and it feels such hard work. Just cant seem to get a groove on. Think ive been relying on stimulants too much, no xplode, caffiene etc. But i just cant get up and go without it. :{ think my bodies trying to tell me something, overtrained and the likes. I really should take a few days off and eat what i want but im in too deep now. May have an underactive thyroid now, body just isnt using calories like it should anymore. Metabolism is still up there tho. I eat and im instantly hungry again. Food just goes straight thru me.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

couple gay posey pics for the ladies


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol, insanely cut, did you get to this cut natty? i am mid way through a cut atmo and looking to get about this lean


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> Lol, insanely cut, did you get to this cut natty? i am mid way through a cut atmo and looking to get about this lean


using aas at the mo. But i was halfway thru my cut when i added it in.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

what aas you using mate?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> couple gay posey pics for the ladies


awesome ...koodos

Rep


----------



## md49vd (Apr 28, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> I have seen some pics, and i would say your around the 20-23% bodyfat margin, its better to be non bias!
> 
> Your 188.5lbs in total
> 
> ...


Hi Jimmy i think you've done an amazing job and want to follow your routine, i see you calculated this and i did my own sums and just wondered if you could tell me if i done it right.

I'm 143 lb's in total

29 lbs is fat

lean mass = 114 lb's

to maintain my current body weight i would have to consume 2000 calories a day.

to begin fat loss i should create a caloric deficit of 500 calories so i should consume 1500 calories

1g of pro per pound of lean mass means i need to eat 114grams/roughly 450 cals of protein a day to maintain muscle

I must leave a 22gram/90 cal window for the trace carbs

110 grams/1000 cals of fat is my daily fat intake.

for me to begin fat loss on a keto i need to eat:

110 grams 450 cals of protein

110 grams/1000 cals of fat

22g/90 cals of carbs

roughly speaking.

im going food shopping tommorow as 1500 calories is quite a low amount what do you recommend i buy for these sort of numbers.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

jimmy , you look fantastic...

get a job as a model ,great wages though...


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Right yesterday I had the biggest cheat day of my life, i have NEVER eaten so much in 24 hours before.

I wieghed 83kg yesterday morning and now i am... wait for it....... 88kg hahahahaha ahhhh, Got the biggest bloat going on. my face is fat looking and belly is extended its quite funny. Im walking like a penguin hahaha i feel MASSIVE. All water wieght though.

I woke up at 9am and continued to eat till i went to sleep around 4:30am as i worked late last night. Eating did however knock me the hell out TWICE, so i fell asleep on two separate occasions for 2 hours at a time.

Heres the foods i ate that i can remember.

oats

5 egg omelette

5 boiled eggs

3 slices of pizza

loads of cookies

massive kebab with pitta

1/3 tub of whole earth peanut butter. Some normal smooth cheap peanut butter on x3 white bread

big packet of dry roasted peanuts

mr tom peanut bar

kinda beuno bar

3 protien shakes

double bacon cheese burger, from BK

loads of fruit

4 packets of crisps

4 pink and whites

marshmellows

2 yogurts

rocky chocolate bar

and a sugar free redbull


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Right yesterday I had the biggest cheat day of my life, i have NEVER eaten so much in 24 hours before.
> 
> ...


Nice breakfast ...........what you have for lunch 

Rep


----------



## md49vd (Apr 28, 2011)

i like how you went for the sugar free red bull after eating all that :lol:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Very nice mate, tbh your an inspiration to me


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Very nice mate, tbh your an inspiration to me


Thanks a nice thing to hear  makes it worth the while.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Im finally back to where i was before the massive binge i had,.... never again!!! I have reduced my last two vials of prop to 4 days apart, dont really like the prop at all but its just in there to keep me sane and in a good mood. Think on my next cycle i may just have the prop on standby for when i need it, i do look far better without it and its so easy to hold a little extra water. Weight can fluctuate massively on that stuff.

Im going to have 4-6 weeks off and move onto tren/mast and the prop for when i need it. I really love the lean gains, strength and muscle i have built on this cycle its been great. I cant imagine what kind of gains il be making on a proper no holding back bulk cycle, its going to be ridiculous but im still debating wheather to go this route as im happy with my size at present of course i need more mass on my chest and legs but thats all, i think if my arms get any bigger il just look silly.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Im finally back to where i was before the massive binge i had,.... never again!!! I have reduced my last two vials of prop to 4 days apart, dont really like the prop at all but its just in there to keep me sane and in a good mood. Think on my next cycle i may just have the prop on standby for when i need it, i do look far better without it and its so easy to hold a little extra water. Weight can fluctuate massively on that stuff.
> 
> Im going to have 4-6 weeks off and move onto tren/mast and the prop for when i need it. I really love the lean gains, strength and muscle i have built on this cycle its been great. I cant imagine what kind of gains il be making on a proper no holding back bulk cycle, its going to be ridiculous but im still debating wheather to go this route as im happy with my size at present of course i need more mass on my chest and legs but thats all, i think if my arms get any bigger il just look silly.


Just saying here...but you know you won't have recovered properly in 4-6 wk more than likely before hitting the gear again? Not sure of your aim, but you might feel worse hopping on and off gear mate, IMO make the responsible decision to run a decent length cycle, or take time off, proper time....

If you didn't like Prop (you paranoid g1t lol) then god help you on tren and mast....


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Just saying here...but you know you won't have recovered properly in 4-6 wk more than likely before hitting the gear again? Not sure of your aim, but you might feel worse hopping on and off gear mate, IMO make the responsible decision to run a decent length cycle, or take time off, proper time....
> 
> If you didn't like Prop (you paranoid g1t lol) then god help you on tren and mast....


Your right, il prob take longer, 6-8 weeks.


----------



## RallyeRon (Sep 7, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Hi don karam below is what you should aim for:
> 
> 146g pro 584cals
> 
> ...


Hi Jimmy, been following your progress, really impressed, not just with your results but mostly your determination. Sorry to bother you but could you work out(or tell me how to work out) the necessary Protein/Carbs/Fat ratio for me please?

Weight: 132lb

BF: 14%

LBM: 113lb


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Your right, il prob take longer, 6-8 weeks.


Your progress has been great Jim, I think with your commitment you have a lot of potential, especially when you start dropping gear into the equation, steady gains mate, keep lean, you'll look great, even a pound or half pound of lean gain per week/fortnight over the year is massive!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Your progress has been great Jim, I think with your commitment you have a lot of potential, especially when you start dropping gear into the equation, steady gains mate, keep lean, you'll look great, even a pound or half pound of lean gain per week/fortnight over the year is massive!


Im pretty sure i could gain really quickly, i tried not to gain at all with such a low calorie intake i still gained size and loads of hardness, strength went through the roof, i was dumbelling 40kg shoulder presses on friday which originaly i was pressing 32.5kg .... I bet with prop everyday and tren with a 3500cal diet i would see some incredible gains BUT im scared to get any bigger as im happy with my size now, i dont want to look unattractive. Im 83-85kg at the mo depending on water retained, i shot up to 88kg when i had that food binge and i looked massive lol didnt like that look tbh.

Rallyeron il try to sort out your macros soon, been really busy lately with work and other commitments, i only come on here for 10mins a day.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

who feels like death? I DO!!!!!!!

Really got to that stage where i cant even walk up a flight of stairs without a big effort, caffiene doesnt do sh1t for me anymore. no-xplode gives me a massive downer. Im actually excited to begin pct and do some normal eating to get everything working properly again. Work is a killer, standing for 9hrs a day is a nightmare :{ Ive defo dragged this one on too long.

yes im a pic whore so have some lol


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

credit it to you, huge respect!


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

fooking awsome condition mate, well done! keep it up bro!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

cheers, felas,

I just ate some rice pudding for breaky, was lovely.

45g risotto rice in water

30g whey

5g honey

splenda

i have it very al dente in the hope that it will digest slower?!?1 who knows!!

YUM, hopefully will reduce my bloat i get from oats everyday.

heres another thing i make before bed

tandori tuna omellete 

tin of tuna flakes from asda, has about 25g protien

one whole egg and 3 whites roughly 20g protien so 45g pro all in.

tandori powder, pepper

chopped onion, spring onion or leek all all of them.

mix the tuna and eggs together with the spices till a nice consistency with no lumps

fry off the veg in some flaxseed oil very lightly then add the veg to the mixture

now pour the whole mixture into the same pan you fried the veg in and cook like a omellette.

YUMMY


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> cheers, felas,
> 
> I just ate some rice pudding for breaky, was lovely.
> 
> ...


Sounds likea plan dude 

Pics are excellent, conditioning is immense, you have deffo got the look that id say 90% of people aspire to, yes you could gain size, but size isn't everything,and you also have some great strength from what you posted earlier.

One of the best transoformations Ive seen for a long, long time ooking back to your december pic.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Sounds likea plan dude
> 
> Pics are excellent, conditioning is immense, you have deffo got the look that id say 90% of people aspire to, yes you could gain size, but size isn't everything,and you also have some great strength from what you posted earlier.
> 
> One of the best transoformations Ive seen for a long, long time ooking back to your december pic.


Wow thanks, that means alot to me dude, Thanks for all your help along the way too  try those recipes they are great if your bored of eating bland crap all day. My food is never bland, well to me it isnt anyway, and im an ex chef


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I like these menu ideas Jimmy, keep them coming 

Seriosuly mate,this is a good journal because it shows the changes clear as day and shows proper progress, not just training stats like I see in some boring journals.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> I like these menu ideas Jimmy, keep them coming
> 
> Seriosuly mate,this is a good journal because it shows the changes clear as day and shows proper progress, not just training stats like I see in some boring journals.


Wouldnt have bothered if there were no changes lol. Yeah il add what i can to the menu stuff. Make my own beef jerky too


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> who feels like death? I DO!!!!!!!
> 
> Really got to that stage where i cant even walk up a flight of stairs without a big effort, caffiene doesnt do sh1t for me anymore. no-xplode gives me a massive downer. Im actually excited to begin pct and do some normal eating to get everything working properly again. Work is a killer, standing for 9hrs a day is a nightmare :{ Ive defo dragged this one on too long.


you better have enough energy for ye ol' pasty smashing though. otherwise whats the poitn in getting this lean :lol: :lol:

good work mate

moving forward

what are your goals for the next 6-12 months...


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> you better have enough energy for ye ol' pasty smashing though. otherwise whats the poitn in getting this lean :lol: :lol:
> 
> good work mate
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

Will be eating maintenance cals on pct. resting the aas for 6-8 weeks, then possibly start another cycle. Debating tren but its prob too much for me. So may stick with mast and another hardner and prop on standby. Planning on doing short 4 week cycles on and off to reduce shut down and gain loses. Next winter i will be focusing on building up my chest and legs,with some serious, test tren cycles, so il prob be hitting chest twice a week, a little back work and legs hard. Wont be training arms/shoulders directly as they seem to be overtaking everything so quickly, but the oddworkout here and there may be included. Once i hit the size im happy with il maintain as much as i can and trim up for the summer.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Wonder if someone could help me with a question!!

Was wondering roughly how many cals would be my maintenance. Im 84kg 7%bf, wake up at 10 everyday. Do my morning 25mins cardio, hit the weights for an hour, bit of personal training. keep myself busy during the day then off to work at around 7pm till 3am and get to sleep about 4-5am? I try to get a couple hours sleep before work too. Any ideas?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Wonder if someone could help me with a question!!
> 
> Was wondering roughly how many cals would be my maintenance. Im 84kg 7%bf, wake up at 10 everyday. Do my morning 25mins cardio, hit the weights for an hour, bit of personal training. keep myself busy during the day then off to work at around 7pm till 3am and get to sleep about 4-5am? I try to get a couple hours sleep before work too. Any ideas?


Prob around 2700kcals or so.....depending on cardio intensity you might lose an extra 200-300kals and then weights...erm..similar?

Very rough working lol at around 92kg I worked out I needed about 3k give or take...


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah im really struggling for energy at the mo. TBH im fed up of feeling so so tired. I got to change a few things to bring me back to life, cant even bring myself to the gym today, missed yesterday too. So im eating peanut butter as we speak, love it. Already munched on a load of rice cakes and ryvita and some boiled egg whites! Ive been doing some reading on leptin levels, mine are prob very low, unreal cravings all day and when i do cheat i just cant seem to rid of the cravings, i can just eat and eat till my stomach is so painfully full it knocks me out for a few hours then i wake up and do the same lol and cravings are still there, i feel so guilty after :{ next day i feel great, full of energy etc, then back to feeling sh1t and tired again :{


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

i think maintenance calories has too many variables in to be able to guess from a calculation or mere daily activity levels

just a few of the things that contribute to daily calorific expenditure:

physical activity

frequency of meal intake (debatable but i strongly believe this contritures)

type of food intake

exercise levels in the gym

immune function

whether you have recently had a refeed

stress levels

whether you have had a [email protected] or better yet a [email protected]

etc

etc

so just go by feel man. you obviously know your body well enough to get into the condition you are into so going by feel shouldnt be difficult for you at all


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> i think maintenance calories has too many variables in to be able to guess from a calculation or mere daily activity levels
> 
> just a few of the things that contribute to daily calorific expenditure:
> 
> ...


Well id like to at least be able to eat the correct ammount and feel energetic for once THATS the main thing right now, being able to walk to the shops without feeling like i need to pass out when i get in again.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

as a rough estimate between 14-16 x bodyweight in pounds. go with 15 as a middle ground.

great progress by the way


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Wooow, AMAZING results Jim!

You have achieved incredible results and being able to stick to the whole regime thing.

2months ago when I read ur journal, I was like impressive results from keto diet etc but the way you've transformed from December is insane! extremely cut mate.

WELL DONE!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

i think the fact that you work night shifts will require more cals, i always find that when i work nights i need to increase my food intake, otherwise the weight falls off me, even when i consume exactly the same as i do when working days over a 24hr period. So thats another factor to consider.


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

What i'd do is set a ball park figure per day then reasses a week later and see what the mirror / scales say. If you're losing up the kcals?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I have indeed been upping the cals on work nights, its so hard eating at work tho, i bring along a tin of tuna and 5 boiled eggs then work usualy serves me a chicken salad. diet has been really slacking this last week but i think its a good thing, trying to bring my metabolism back up and leptin levels. yesterday i felt the best ive felt in ages more energy and today i feel good even though i drank a bottle of wine last night lol which i havent done in ages, but i had a date and it was defo worth it, she is FIT  i did however wake up at 5am with some serious heart palpitations, blood shot eyes, jitters, headache and i thought i was guna die lol. So i drank water every few hours and slowly came back to normal. Never again!!

Work tonight :{ I work at the famous ronnie scotts in soho on the doors, so if anyones ever passing by come say hi  will be the fri, sat, sun.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Almost forgot to mention, i did my last masteron shot today and win!! so correct me if im wrong, im starting my first clomid dose 6 days from now as mast has a 3 day half life!! Stay tuned for the changes lol, all down from here i suppose!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Mate, you're looking f*cking amazing.

Have some repz!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

BBK said:


> Mate, you're looking f*cking amazing.
> 
> Have some repz!


Thanks your too kind!!



chrisd123 said:


> is it mast ace mate?


No... hell im not sure! think its the prop one?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Really good results mate, shredded to fk well done!

Just a couple of questions, i've no idea my body fat tbh, have visible abs but looking to drop a few % was considering keto but not really sure if it's for me? Since you've done it whats your take on best way to cut some fat + cardio wise, was looking at maybe 4 sessions at 30 mins every morning but not sure?

Also how do you keep yourself from going flat? carb up once a week or so? Cheers.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> Really good results mate, shredded to fk well done!
> 
> Just a couple of questions, i've no idea my body fat tbh, have visible abs but looking to drop a few % was considering keto but not really sure if it's for me? Since you've done it whats your take on best way to cut some fat + cardio wise, was looking at maybe 4 sessions at 30 mins every morning but not sure?
> 
> Also how do you keep yourself from going flat? carb up once a week or so? Cheers.


I do 25mins fasted cardio 5-6 times a week every morn except on leg workout days, take bcaa and l-caritine 10mins before i start. To prevent looking flat you must do a weekly carb load on keto, you will howver look flat by the end of the week and obviously the last few workouts will suffer. Im not on keto anymore, now im on about 200g carbs a day sometimes more sometimes less but im not as strict anymore, its almost impossible with all the cravings i get now, bodies fighting me.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

What am i doing.......

Just ordered x2 herbalean eca stack. I like this product coz it has a few interesting ingriedients,

40 mg Vitamin B5 (Pantothenic Acid)

85 mg Bitter Orange (fruit)(standardized for 5mg Synephrine)

335 mg Ma Huang extract (standardized for 20mg Ephedrine)

910 mg Guarana Seed extract (standardized for 200mg caffeine

105 mg White Willow Bark

50 mg Ginger Root

225mg Proprietary Herbalean blend

( l-tyrosine, acetyl-l-carnitine, fisetin, naringin, magnesium phosphate, DMAE (2-dimeethylaminoethanol

http://centurysupplements.com/herbalean-ephedra-eca-original-xenadrine-rfa-1-formula

I dont usually buy eca stacks i make them up myself, x1 chest-ez, 18mg eph

x1 caffien tab 200mg

asprin desolved in water 150mg or so....

x1 500mg l-carnitine

but this product has me interested, everything i need in there plus some extra bits that wont hurt.... plus Herbalean also contains Coleus Forskohli, suppose to be the rage in fat burning!!!.....

just thought i would let you guys know! il see how this stuff goes. ECA does make me feel like SH1t in the mornings till i get my fix, I am basically running on artificial energy and highs, or i have been for about 2 months, not good. Duno how il ever recover. Feels like ive been holding off the inevitable for so long, its really guna hit me soon!! bblleegh hate thinking about it.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

chrisd123 said:


> Yeah prop or ace... both short ester. I would leave it 3-4 days after last jab to start pct


im leaving it 6 days just to be sure, so this thursday first clomid dosage and last hcg shot!!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Also i have noticed that im really starting to cramp up alot, my feet, my arms, my stomach, everywhere, maybe i should increase salts, caffiene does act as a duretic but i like the way i look right now.... havent added salt to any of my foods for weeks.....


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Also i have noticed that im really starting to cramp up alot, my feet, my arms, my stomach, everywhere, maybe i should increase salts, caffiene does act as a duretic but i like the way i look right now.... havent added salt to any of my foods for weeks.....


buy some taurine from my protein Jimmy mate, stops cramping and I was impressed with energy/strength and intensity in gym on around 5g pre WO


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> buy some taurine from my protein Jimmy mate, stops cramping and I was impressed with energy/strength and intensity in gym on around 5g pre WO


i have this dextrose stuff with tourine in it, but ive not been taking simple carbs after workouts anymore, i prefer to fill myself with starchy carbs instead, much more filling and satisfying, maybe il buy some from myprotein. Thanks


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Jimmy just read the whole of your thread mate like many have said mate incredibly well done, your an inspiration it shows it can be done with hard work and dedication.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Taylor25 said:


> Jimmy just read the whole of your thread mate like many have said mate incredibly well done, your an inspiration it shows it can be done with hard work and dedication.


Thanks, yes it can be done, you just have to be determined and consistant! anyone can do it.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

just been catching up with your progress again....huge respect for you and the dedication you have to get into that condition mate! whats your future plan? keep lean or go on a bulk? i bet you would make amazing gains on an all out bulk!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

steven_SRi said:


> just been catching up with your progress again....huge respect for you and the dedication you have to get into that condition mate! whats your future plan? keep lean or go on a bulk? i bet you would make amazing gains on an all out bulk!


Id love to go on an all out bulk and eat LOADS but i fear the look im going for or have achieved will be lost, happy with my size apart from a few body parts, going to try stay lean and build up the bits that need it. Still deciding anyway.....


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

PCT DAY 1

I have swallowed a record number of tabs, pills, crap today.

heres how my pct looks!!

well let me begin by saying i had a [email protected] yesterday  fun times, duno if that means theres some natural test lurking about but its defo a good thing 

I also had a date Tuesday at the cinema and i tried to limit myself to one box of popcorn BUT guess what it just didnt happen, heres what i had:

x2 large sweet popcorns

one bag of rowntrees fruit gums

one tub of mixed nuts

one liquorice bar

one chicken wrap

a bottle of water

next day i felt great, full of energy, good mood. got the old calipers on my abs and still same mm reading  nice!! mood and energy slowly diminished around 9pm though :{

got in from work last night, omelette, 1 whole egg, 4 whites, x3 spring onion, 25g bedtime myprotien shake

got to sleep around 5am

10am, STARVING! opened my eyes, in went 27mg eph, 245mg caffeine, 300mg aspirin. I used to stack eca without the aspirin, never again, used to wake up with bad sides :{ i have also noticed that the aspirin may spread the effects of the stack making it last longer and kick in slowly whereas before it used to hit me full on instantly and send me loopy for 2 hours, now it lasts alot longer!!

Laid in for an hour or so till that kicked in! no food yet

11am last hcg shot, bloody hurt this time, not sure if my pain threshold has dropped!! Blood came out of the site quite thick, is this normal? defo feeling micro-trauma pains from this weeks workouts!! chest, tris and back!! legs always hurt so nothing new there. still no food :{

11:30 in went 1000mg L-carnitine, x3 bcaa tabs {not sure of mg} first dose of 100mg clomid 20mg tamoxifen. Vitamin C berroca drink raspberry flavour 100mg vit c!! AH no food yet!!

11:45am 25 mins low intensity cardio

12:15pm FOOD rice pudding with chocolate whey, peanut butter and flaxseed oil, around 40g carbs, 30g pro 10g fats, fat caliper abdominal reading right of belly button at 4.25mm lowest ever!! Stomach nice and flat, no bloat!! Finally got my diet down as to avoid bloat, main source of carbs= rice/rice cakes! just perfect for me!

12:45pm 1500mg ZMA {should of taken these last night but forgot, better late than never} x1 tribulus, 2.5g creapure creatine {start of loading cycle x4 servings a day}

Thats where im up to right now, im in a great mood, must be the eca, energy levels medium today but will defo suffer later at work tonight when carbs are locked off.

I have some animal m stack which i will be taking before workouts too for the next 20 days! so thats on the list today before i train my core! I have kept workouts as short as poss, 2 working sets till failure on each exercise which i limit to about 3 on big body parts, bis/tris 2 exercises MAX! Thats really all i need, in fact im going to keep my workouts like this indefinitely it seems just right, less the better as long as they are till failure. Its what dorian yates recommended too!

trying to limit myself to x2 doses of eca a day, so easy to go overboard with that stuff and totally screw myself, very addictive, i do have really long days though so a small dose in between sometimes helps! Debating whether to try some clen at some point too.

well thats it for now, hope its interesting enough for you guys.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jimmy, my caliper readings are as low as yours but you look a lot leaner IMO...which ones do you use?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Jimmy, my caliper readings are as low as yours but you look a lot leaner IMO...which ones do you use?


Hi there mate, i used to use the bog cheap ones and they always read too low, i have the ones that click when your applying enough pressure! Accu-measure they are called! and yours?


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey .. just curious as ive just started keto my self but when you was on keto how long did you wait till your first refeed day mate?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Hi there mate, i used to use the bog cheap ones and they always read too low, i have the ones that click when your applying enough pressure! Accu-measure they are called! and yours?


Mine are just cheapy's bud, I shall look for these you have, and then cry when i use them :lol: :laugh:


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

matt88 said:


> Hey .. just curious as ive just started keto my self but when you was on keto how long did you wait till your first refeed day mate?


2 weeks



Jim78 said:


> Mine are just cheapy's bud, I shall look for these you have, and then cry when i use them :lol: :laugh:


sure it's not that bad. Cheap calipers today read 2mm on my abs.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

cheers mate.. an also this is a bit of a odd question but do you know (being a chef lol dont know why i thinks thats means you know) microwavin eggs breaks the nutrients down more over cooking i.e boiling or whatever


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

matt88 said:


> cheers mate.. an also this is a bit of a odd question but do you know (being a chef lol dont know why i thinks thats means you know) microwavin eggs breaks the nutrients down more over cooking i.e boiling or whatever


I used to cook mine on the hob but that just takes far too long and then your left withcleaning the pot which is a nightmare, so i just nuke them in a bowl and eat them from the same bowl but recently ive been eating omelletes  no idea idea if it kills the nutrients!!!


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

cheers mate yeah ive been banging them in the microwave saves time an mess.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

also what was your starting macro breakdown .. i.e protein to fat intake as i recon my proteins far to high as i worked mine out on a online keto calculator.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

matt88 said:


> also what was your starting macro breakdown .. i.e protein to fat intake as i recon my proteins far to high as i worked mine out on a online keto calculator.


Well i kept pro around 1.2g per lbs lbm. and fat was way up there to begin with, top of my head hmmmm 180g fat, then i only reduced fat cals as i got deeper ad deeper. Keeping fat up to begin with will stop the carb cravings youl get when beginning this diet. once your depleted you can reduce fat cals and begin your fat loss, this diet is great because your blood glucose levels although low are always steady whereas a normal carb diet has its ups and downs and lots of sugar cravings which make it near impossible for some people.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

well its day 5 of my pct. I feel good! 

have gone from 84kg to 81kg in a week and a half but i feel great for it, definately seems though im holidng less water. my legs are much more defined my stomach is super flat which i love and no fat increase yet infact i still think im loosing it. YES i have lost my pump and look a little deflated but i feel really good for it im still quite vascular apart from my stomach which isnt desirable anyway! Not quite sure if its the AI making me hold less water but i really like the non bloated feeling!! I still get an excellent pump at the gym and power is still up there. I squated 3 plates a side for the first time yesterday which i was really proud of. So all in pct looks good so far and moral is up 

Im off to france today for work till thursday.... its going to be a real test sorting out my regular meals...... might have to visit a supermarket there and stock up in my hotel lol. Not ideal but its got to be done.

peace out!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Day 10, My hormones are all over the place one minute I feel good the next im like a little a cry baby girl. AHHHHHHHHH just gota hack it out like the rest of you gear heads..... Still maintaining weight at about 81kg and bodyfat is stable. See how the next week goes, hopefully il be feeling a little more like myself soon. I'm still on the eca stack which lifts my mood but of course theres always the downers  diet has sucked recently. It's been hard to eat as I was away for 3 days in Paris where I had my phone stolen which really screwed with my head.... Had a wedding last night and ate alot of crap  back to normal today I hope.


----------



## anacoholic (Apr 27, 2010)

awsome progress mate! congrats... i'm craving fats and keto now lol

how often do you carb-up while you'r on keto? every 7th day? how much calories do you take during carb-ups?


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

impressive mate  well done


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

anacoholic said:


> awsome progress mate! congrats... i'm craving fats and keto now lol
> 
> how often do you carb-up while you'r on keto? every 7th day? how much calories do you take during carb-ups?


yeah once a week. Hmmm around 700g carbs i think it was.

Feeling a little more like myself now. Strength is still very good. Was squating 140kg on sunday. Not really lost much power but its early days. So ive been off aas a total of 20days so far. Another 3 weeks should do the trick.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Well done you came on well mate..

Ketto does not work for me mently, i feel dead also, but the worst thing is i get constant heart palpations so its a no go for me, i am just eating about 200g carbs a day and that makes me feel way better, just going to be a longer process getting the fat of i guess, but its coming down slowley and i feel healthy..


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

IM ALIIIVE LOL.

right its been 6 weeks and im ready for another cycle...... prop/mast/tren 1mg tren every 3 days mast 1mg every other day and prop every other day. ive already had my first shot, 1ml of tren/mast and 2ml of the prop mixture. i will be doing another today just to get it into my blood as quickly as poss!! I wanna see how i respond to the tren as its my first time so dont want to screw myself up.

Il post up a pic of how im looking right now. I havent lost much weight, im hovering around 83kg and a little more fat. think im at about 10% bf now. I have been doing aot of eating. Just come back from an all inclusive holiday in egypt the hilton sharks bay for a week and i ate so much. 2 breakys 2 lunches and 2 dinners and i would bring some boiled eggs back to the room with me and put them in the fridge for later. Also had a protien shake at night before sleep. There was a little gym in the hotel which done the trick 

Im eating sensibly now, but i think im going to concentrate on packing on some size so the diet will be looking a little fuller this time woohooo.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

My cycle actually looks like this.

200mg prop eod

75mg mast eod

75mg tren eod

20mg tamoxifen ed

what i have should last me 30 days.

ive already had in the first 3days 275mg tren, 275mg mast and 600mg prop just to kick start this short cycle.

Trained chest and shoulders today and im noticing it already


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

What happend to the natty lol, you were doing so well and inspiring people..


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

> What happend to the natty lol' date=' you were doing so well and inspiring people..  [/quote']
> 
> I know but i got bored....
> 
> My arms wont stop growing now, infact i dont like the size of them compared to my body lol. especially when training they look ridiculous....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pic


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Pic


hmmm maybe 2mow  ive been eating bugger all in an attempt to loose the bf as quickly as poss so i can hover around 7% and lean bulk from there. seems to be working especially now that im super anabolic all i have to do is keep protien up and everything else low.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

lol ok, lucky you with the arms, its the one place i cant get movement.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

> lol ok' date=' lucky you with the arms, its the one place i cant get movement.[/quote']
> 
> they just take over, im thiking of scrapping any direct arm exercises and sticking to the compound stuff, back chest and legs, might even scrap shoulders they dominate everything especially my chest.


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

J1mmytt can I ask a question? When you are doing your carb load days do you still keep to the reduced calorific intake and just sub calories derived from fat to carbs?

I'm just starting out on a keto and understand the principle but am a little lost on the carb loading bit.

Truely inspired by your thread man.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

mph said:


> J1mmytt can I ask a question? When you are doing your carb load days do you still keep to the reduced calorific intake and just sub calories derived from fat to carbs?
> 
> I'm just starting out on a keto and understand the principle but am a little lost on the carb loading bit.
> 
> Truely inspired by your thread man.


No, you must consume the correct amount of carbs for your lbm through the 32 hours. mine was around 700g i think.


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok thanks, sounds like I need to do a bit more reading up on that bit then.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

any reason you bang chest and sholds on same day matey?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> any reason you bang chest and sholds on same day matey?


Well i try to bang out chest twice a week and the second time i train it I pre exhaust my shoulders so that my chest is doing most the work.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> Well i try to bang out chest twice a week and the second time i train it I pre exhaust my shoulders so that my chest is doing most the work.


hows training your chest twice a week compare to training it once a week ?? are you seeing better results


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> hows training your chest twice a week compare to training it once a week ?? are you seeing better results


on the aas its worth it but not natty. I think it worked. my chest had never been as strong although its still the weakest link, probably my shoulders and triceps doing most the work.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> on the aas its worth it but not natty. I think it worked. my chest had never been as strong although its still the weakest link, probably my shoulders and triceps doing most the work.


i tried it 2 years back and found my strength went down quite abit, i found it totall over kill for me.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> i tried it 2 years back and found my strength went down quite abit, i found it totall over kill for me.


Yeah once ive pre exhausted my shoulders i can barely push much on my chest, of course that is expected though.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

j1mmytt, i read the whole lot and you have done an absolutely amazing job mate. Nice one!

A couple of questions if you don't mind as i will be doing the diet soon.

I'm a bit unsure about pre and post workout nutrition. Is it important to keep every meal equal in grams of pro n fat or do you do it slightly different pre/post workout?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> j1mmytt, i read the whole lot and you have done an absolutely amazing job mate. Nice one!
> 
> A couple of questions if you don't mind as i will be doing the diet soon.
> 
> I'm a bit unsure about pre and post workout nutrition. Is it important to keep every meal equal in grams of pro n fat or do you do it slightly different pre/post workout?


doesn't matter in keto...been reading this Journal today and agree with thingy above, amazing job, hope ill have half success as you


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

lol thingy! Alryt barsnack cheers for that!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's some progress pics. Gota say I haven't reLly given it my all this time

Round. Been at the gym 5 times in 2 weeks and I've not touched a cardio machine BUT I feel great and I'm

Full of energy. So I suppose I'm enjoying life a little more. Diet has been On and off. I've been cheating twice a week which isn't great


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

oooo im up to 85.5 kg.

I was running tamoxifen throughout my cycle and i felt it was screwing things up so i stopped taking it and BAM 3 days later i was looking full. Never again, what a waste of two weeks. next time rounf il start taking it when i feel i need it, ie bloat etc. suffereing a bit with spots at the mo so regular sunbed trips are in order and helping.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Still looking good mate 

What size waist you got on the tape


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

> Still looking good mate
> 
> What size waist you got on the tape


32inch depending on bloat.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow i was expecting you to say 29 or sommit, thats good for me to no, am down to 34 now but wanting to get to 32, slowley but surely its comeing.

Yeah thats a quality tan you got there of a sunbed like, i see what you mean about the arms also, there getting bigger.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

> Wow i was expecting you to say 29 or sommit, thats good for me to no, am down to 34 now but wanting to get to 32, slowley but surely its comeing.
> 
> Yeah thats a quality tan you got there of a sunbed like, i see what you mean about the arms also, there getting bigger.


Well i was in egypt for a week  i was ALOT darker than that. Just trying to keep it topped up with sunbeds and keeping spots at bay.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

What do you train for chest, i would say the only area needs work is your lower chest, but your upper chest is great, its funny because you normally find its the other way round and ppl struggle with the top.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

> What do you train for chest' date=' i would say the only area needs work is your lower chest, but your upper chest is great, its funny because you normally find its the other way round and ppl struggle with the top.[/quote']
> 
> i try my hardest with my chest but like ive said in previous posts, i had an operation on my chest when i was 17 and left me with some dead fibres and they had to restructure my ribs, i had pectus excavatum. sucks11 :{


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

AHH ok sorry jim , still you look great and have achevied so much in such a short space of time, i hope to get that ripped one day, working hard at it, but not going to any extreme measures just constant clean eating and cardio.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Any updates mate?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

wow, yeah im defo bigger and leaner now havent seen those pics in ages.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

might aswell add a few update pics


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what diet you been running in last few months, know at the start of journal you hit a keto one...whats the macros generally been


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I eat my carbs now.

40/40/20 carbs protien fat sometimes even less fat really. just maintaining at the mo off cycle and its hard when your appetite is dying.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

huge difference... So have you been bulking? or just generally slowly gaining, whislt staying lean ?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

lxm said:


> huge difference... So have you been bulking? or just generally slowly gaining, whislt staying lean ?


slowly gaining and staying lean, i feel much better when im lean and makes working out more enjoyable!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Very good jimmy!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How do you exactly stay lean while you bulk? I actually lose my abs then I need to cut.. it's just too much effort..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you keeping your calories just 500 above maintenance? what cardio do you do now and how often?......dammit jimmy i want answers


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

looking great mate, nice difference, legs have grown like weeds by the looks!!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah my legs have come ALONG way.

i did start a dirty bulk but looked like crap and felt crap so leaned up again and stayed lean while still adding size albeit slowly but for me its about looking good all year round whats the point in it all otherwise!?!? you wanna look good right? now the suns out in March and im busting vests outside love it.

calories always slightly above maintenance metformin after workouts and in the morning with my sugars zero fat after workouts up until 4 hours later or so. Ive learnt not to cheat now just dont think its worth it hate the water retention and loosing vascualrity takes a few days to get it back so if i feel i need to eat more il just bang down a load of oats or ricecakes and some lean protien.

CARDIO? ppssshhhh no cardio for me i would disappear if i did some being a hardgainer, although i could add some and eat more but im happy how i am my appetite is stable for once, my leg workouts are enough cardio for me.

right now im eating rice cakes {not the greatest carb source} scrammbled egg whites one yolk with loads of peas.

Right duno if il get slated on my own thread but i like to down a casein shake in the middle of the night, il wake up around 4am usually for a p1ss and i use this to my advantage il have a shake prepared which just needs water so il add tap water and down it then back to bed, why the f%ck not your waking up anyway for a p1ss so why not use this time to get more in you? perfect.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Excellent transformation mate....gonna read the journal later once i've finished work....as i could do with losing some fat at that rate. :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

no cardio, gotta say your will power is far far greater than mine to keep diet always clean...if waking up at 4am works for you then do it, but love my sleep...my legs are morons, whats your leg routine


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey man, just wanted to say congrats on the progress. Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> no cardio, gotta say your will power is far far greater than mine to keep diet always clean...if waking up at 4am works for you then do it, but love my sleep...my legs are morons, whats your leg routine


Thanks everyone.

My legs well I just make sure I start off with the hardest excersize either leg press or squats I bash out one proper working set like 160kg for 8 reps then 100kg 15 reps then 60kg till I can't take anymore, after that set I'm seriously fuct!! Then il move onto lunges or one leg squats with the bar two working sets then leg extensions as heavy as poss for 12 reps then dro the weight 3 time, I get about 40 reps I do the same with ham extensions. Then il do 2 calf excircises 15-20 reps heavy as possible to failure then stop rest for 15secs and bash out as many as I can till I can't take the pain. All in all a very painful session lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

another update

Been off the gear 5 weeks today and I'm loving the dryness, I can eat a little more carbs and salt without worrying too much about water retention.

Gone from 87kg down to 84kg but feel good for it.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Great session today mate!!!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Great session today mate!!!


Yeah you pushed hard, im trying not to overdo on pct. Cant believe how i look though 5 weeks off gear.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> yeah my legs have come ALONG way.
> 
> i did start a dirty bulk but looked like crap and felt crap so leaned up again and stayed lean while still adding size albeit slowly but *for me its about looking good all year round whats the point in it all otherwise!?!? you wanna look good right? now the suns out in March and im busting vests outside love it.*calories always slightly above maintenance metformin after workouts and in the morning with my sugars zero fat after workouts up until 4 hours later or so. Ive learnt not to cheat now just dont think its worth it hate the water retention and loosing vascualrity takes a few days to get it back so if i feel i need to eat more il just bang down a load of oats or ricecakes and some lean protien.
> 
> ...


this for me is a very good point mate! imo you should look good year round no excuses tbh


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> this for me is a very good point mate! imo you should look good year round no excuses tbh


Hell yeah it really gives you more motivation to train and watch those veins popping out and those muscle fibers flexing. When im fatter its just dull and not very flattering, boring as hell too. GET RIPPED STAY RIPPED!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


>


Only just seen this thread!

Looking fcuking brilliant for 5 weeks off gear mate  all that late night feeding


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

That looks a proper gym....

 Look good too man.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah thats The works in barnet, dont train there usually as its too far from home.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

you look mint mate well done


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Hell yeah it really gives you more motivation to train and watch those veins popping out and those muscle fibers flexing. When im fatter its just dull and not very flattering, boring as hell too. GET RIPPED STAY RIPPED!!


whatever your doing mate its working very well for you! ur well under single digits, look at the striations on the delts ffs lol. hows the back coming on might I add bud? I seriously wish I had ur metabolism though! not taking anything away from ur diet and training though, even with a quick metabolism you have to work hard to stay in that shape.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Jimmy lad thats fooking immense!!! Those delts are cracking (no **** like) but yeah credit were its due, you know your stuff!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> whatever your doing mate its working very well for you! ur well under single digits, look at the striations on the delts ffs lol. hows the back coming on might I add bud? I seriously wish I had ur metabolism though! not taking anything away from ur diet and training though, even with a quick metabolism you have to work hard to stay in that shape.





ticmike said:


> Jimmy lad thats fooking immense!!! Those delts are cracking (no **** like) but yeah credit were its due, you know your stuff!


cheers guys, yeah my backs good i should sort some pics but dont really have any recent ones, im actually off to train back now so maybe il take some pics. we will see, usually look sort after training.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> slowly gaining and staying lean, i feel much better when im lean and makes working out more enjoyable!


You carb cycling?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> You carb cycling?


i am at the mo actually yeah. getting very hungry, trying to shred away a little body fat at the mo.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> i am at the mo actually yeah. getting very hungry, trying to shred away a little body fat at the mo.


How much of a surplus do you use for a lean bulk? Do you rotate calories on rest days?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> How much of a surplus do you use for a lean bulk? Do you rotate calories on rest days?


dont really count cals as much now, just go by feel and experience, but about 500 plus i recon. and yeah cals change everyday depending. I have a sprained wrist at the mo so not much going on at the mo. will attempt to train back today and legs 2mow.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good jim, vains are growing more lol..

Where you get them umbro vests they look cool.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking good jimmy 

Don't take this the wrong way but are you on a steroid cycle?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

> Looking good jim, vains are growing more lol..
> 
> Where you get them umbro vests they look cool.


Wow I got them years ago can't remember.



YummyMummy said:


> Looking good jimmy
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but are you on a steroid cycle?


I have been but I've been off for 9 weeks now.


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Man I feel like a fat un muscular slob looking at your pics. I'm thinking about using a PH cycle but unusually I seem to be storing a lot of fat around mid section and back. I used to be leaner than a mothr Fkr but as I am getting older fat is lingering and increasing while I'm on a bulk. Cant see my abs at all and I work them every session. I am concerned though that if I cut cals and add cardio I'm going to look skinny and that I dont want. Fair play to you though looks awesome!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Bulk2010 said:


> Man I feel like a fat un muscular slob looking at your pics. I'm thinking about using a PH cycle but unusually I seem to be storing a lot of fat around mid section and back. I used to be leaner than a mothr Fkr but as I am getting older fat is lingering and increasing while I'm on a bulk. Cant see my abs at all and I work them every session. I am concerned though that if I cut cals and add cardio I'm going to look skinny and that I dont want. Fair play to you though looks awesome!


Just keep on keeping on fella.

I hit an all time low yesterday, anxiety attacks the lot. ive had to up my anti depressant dose which i hate doing coz i hate the sides. But id rather compensate a few sides for my sanity. Thing is when you up the dose you actually feel worse for a while till it kicks in. Girlfriend problems really dont help at all.

My appetite has died and im living off shakes ad i cant physically eat anything at the mo. bad times but im used to it.


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well m8 we all have trials which can bring us down any time in our lives. At the end of it tho life is too short to focus on the negative. Look at the avi pic and think about what you have achieved despite every day life sh1t that you have to get through.

Honestly the 1st thing to go with me when sh1 t hits the fan is my apetite, but like you said just keep on keeping on.

I think that can be applied to everyone.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Bulk2010 said:


> Well m8 we all have trials which can bring us down any time in our lives. At the end of it tho life is too short to focus on the negative. Look at the avi pic and think about what you have achieved despite every day life sh1t that you have to get through.
> 
> Honestly the 1st thing to go with me when sh1 t hits the fan is my apetite, but like you said just keep on keeping on.
> 
> I think that can be applied to everyone.


yep my appetite has disappeared living off shakes at the mo, ate 8 egg whites today but had to force feed them.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> yep my appetite has disappeared living off shakes at the mo, ate 8 egg whites today but had to force feed them.


That's the worst thing in the world mate, I get it every now and then too. Even shakes are forced down, hate it.

Is it the antiDs causing it?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dropping in to say, looking sick mate! Followed this thread from the start, amazing progress

Given you some fresh green reps too :thumb:


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> That's the worst thing in the world mate, I get it every now and then too. Even shakes are forced down, hate it.
> 
> Is it the antiDs causing it?


few personal problems lead me to up my anti d. and one of the sides is increased depression and anxiety till it kicks in so its 10times worse, i shouldnt really tell you guys this but i tried to top myself yesterday with 120iu of slin i have no idea how im still alive. :{ but its made me realize how selfish i am.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> few personal problems lead me to up my anti d. and one of the sides is increased depression and anxiety till it kicks in so its 10times worse, i shouldnt really tell you guys this but i tried to top myself yesterday with 120iu of slin i have no idea how im still alive. :{ but its made me realize how selfish i am.


**** mate....

I know it probably doesnt help, but theres always gonna be people worse off than you, and you should try and focus on what IS good in your life; for example you're in the shape id love to be in and look at the comments, many more feel the same, thats one thing straight off.

Remember; today is the first day of the rest of your life, think about this every morning..

Who knows what the future holds, take it easy bud


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> few personal problems lead me to up my anti d. and one of the sides is increased depression and anxiety till it kicks in so its 10times worse, i shouldnt really tell you guys this but i tried to top myself yesterday with 120iu of slin i have no idea how im still alive. :{ but its made me realize how selfish i am.


Fcuk.

Don't really know what to say mate, hate hearing things like that, you tried coming off the antiDs? Do anything just step the fcuk away from that direction, get friends and family round you.

You ok now?

Out of curiousity How did your body react to 120iu slin?

Chin up mate! Physically and mentally lol wait till your appetite comes back and smash the gym!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> **** mate....
> 
> I know it probably doesnt help, but theres always gonna be people worse off than you, and you should try and focus on what IS good in your life; for example you're in the shape id love to be in and look at the comments, many more feel the same, thats one thing straight off.
> 
> ...


thanks mate. it was a very selfish thing of me to do.



C.Hill said:


> Fcuk.
> 
> Don't really know what to say mate, hate hearing things like that, you tried coming off the antiDs? Do anything just step the fcuk away from that direction, get friends and family round you.
> 
> ...


well im feeling much better today, managed to salvage what i have with my girlfriend which has really upped my mood.

Im quite embarrassed im sharing all this but anyway here goes.

firstly i used 30iu slin without eating anything all day so i was sure to go hypo, eventually my sugar levels dropped so much that i became very confused, dizzy, tired had this tingling sensation in my hands and feet could barely walk and didnt know what the F£$K i was doing all i remember is having super carb cravings which was my body telling me to freaking eat something sweet NOW !THANK GOD!, so i ate anything i could see in sight i had a kitkat dried apricots cake and biscuits and 3 packs of crisps, i thought if im going down i might as well enjoy some junk food which ive been neglected of for so long. The thing is i couldnt have eaten more than 400g carbs!!! anyway i then shuved in another 30iu but i was starting to come back so i used another 30iu and then another 30iu so in total 120iu in the space of 5 hours, i felt really tired and fell asleep but im nt sure if i was asleep or comatised as i kept being woken with muscle spasms, like my legs would kick out violently and it woke me up. i must have been in and out a few times. whats strange is mentally i felt good throughout it was so weird like a dream or something.

I did some reading and apparently theres this insulin coma shock therapy that doctors used to perform on people with mental issues. hell maybe it did me some good i duno, but i defo wont be doing that again, and i defo wont be overdosing on anti d's coz thats what triggered it all, its best to keep the dose as stated as it defo makes you feel x10 worse.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope you're feeling okay now? Trust me there's a lot of people worse off to you and would do anything to achieve what you have!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

sorry to hear that mate. hope you get your head sorted out!


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Man I'm getting depressed looking at all your avi's and wondering where the Fk I'm going wrong. I put in maximum effort but I dont look anything like you lot? My stomach is not trim at all! Im not any where near fat or anything that is me in the avi but only thing that seems to grow is my arms and shoulders (and my stomach of course) you've all got teen tiny waists, decent ab definition and you've still packed muscle . . . what is going wrong man :-(


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Bulk2010 said:


> Man I'm getting depressed looking at all your avi's and wondering where the Fk I'm going wrong. I put in maximum effort but I dont look anything like you lot? My stomach is not trim at all! Im not any where near fat or anything that is me in the avi but only thing that seems to grow is my arms and shoulders (and my stomach of course) you've all got teen tiny waists, decent ab definition and you've still packed muscle . . . what is going wrong man :-(


Just get a good diet going be strict and consistent. No cheating unless you really need it. I know it's easy for me to say all this but there's loads of Info online just get stuck in. It was a really hard road getting to where I am now it's not easy. So many ups and downs depression anxiety, Illness, spots messed up relationships, impotence, Insomnia, injuries, roid rage, pin pain, test flu and lastly suicide lol erm bodybuilding what a great sport it is.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Just get a good diet going be strict and consistent. No cheating unless you really need it. I know it's easy for me to say all this but there's loads of Info online just get stuck in. It was a really hard road getting to where I am now it's not easy. So many ups and downs depression anxiety, Illness, spots messed up relationships, impotence, Insomnia, injuries, roid rage, pin pain, test flu and lastly suicide lol erm bodybuilding what a great sport it is.


I feel really positive about the lifestyle I lead now......  lol


----------



## Albie. (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi j1mmytt - I reckon you're the best person to be asking this of - do you base your macro split on every meal or across the whole day? I believed it was across the whole day but some people here have commented that its easier/better on a per meal basis?

As for AntiD's - don't be scared to chop and change with the Dr until you find what works best for you. I did a 4 month stint of fluoxetine (prozac) - the side effects were murder taking 6-8 weeks to subside. I reached a high and then hit a plateau so when I went back to the Dr we talked it over and tried something else. I'm currently on Sertraline. I stumbled across a forum called nomorepanic which I found very helpful - people talk about their meds, how they feel on them, side effects and so on.

Good luck with the rest of your diet and PT training (saw you mention it, but can't remember if you qualified or not).


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I feel really positive about the lifestyle I lead now......  lol


Erm sorry about that it's all true though and it makes us stronger in the long run knowing what we have been through.



Albie. said:


> Hi j1mmytt - I reckon you're the best person to be asking this of - do you base your macro split on every meal or across the whole day? I believed it was across the whole day but some people here have commented that its easier/better on a per meal basis?
> 
> As for AntiD's - don't be scared to chop and change with the Dr until you find what works best for you. I did a 4 month stint of fluoxetine (prozac) - the side effects were murder taking 6-8 weeks to subside. I reached a high and then hit a plateau so when I went back to the Dr we talked it over and tried something else. I'm currently on Sertraline. I stumbled across a forum called nomorepanic which I found very helpful - people talk about their meds, how they feel on them, side effects and so on.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your diet and PT training (saw you mention it, but can't remember if you qualified or not).


I have tried both methods, I personally find that keeping your macros the same in each meal keeps your blood sugars stable And cravings at bay, when I cut carbs all day by 6pm my cravings are close to unbearable and makes it near impossible not to binge. your body will always use glucose as it's main energy source and if your feeding your body purely protein I'm sure you will being entering gluconeogenesis which isn't good for holding onto muscle. There are also disadvantages to this method for example your body always knows what it's getting so becomes accustom to it which in a cutting diet isn't good you wanna trick your body and carb cycling is good for this so your body never thinks it's starving. Tbh I'm always switching between methods so either one works. I'm defo a strong believer in making breaky your biggest meal getting in as much nutrition straight after your nightly fast where blood sugars are low.


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

My diet is as clean as clean can be. I have no cheats and no treats. Ever. One thing i don't do is i don't have certain times that i eat meals. I graze mine through the day making sure there is protein consistently. Maybe that's where i'm going wrong? Because of work etc i can't stick to certain times.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah baby!!!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Bulk2010 said:


> My diet is as clean as clean can be. I have no cheats and no treats. Ever. One thing i don't do is i don't have certain times that i eat meals. I graze mine through the day making sure there is protein consistently. Maybe that's where i'm going wrong? Because of work etc i can't stick to certain times.


You gota work out what your daily cal intake is. if its not below maintenance you will never lose fat. Just get lean by dieting hardcore for 12 weeks do anything you can stimulants drugs carb cycling cardio whatever you can THEN once your lean maintain that and eat clean but just over maintenance for clean bulk. You feel so much better looking good when you train. Only problem is everyone will want to talk to you and ask you questions and putting you off your workout


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

J1mmytt bro, this post is amazing you have had great results so I believe your the best person to ask about keto . my stats are 5ft9inch. 21 years old. I weigh 81.6kg I think I am around 21% BF I know I'm a fat tubby =(. Could you tell me what cals I should be hitting and a sample keto plan? Which I can use as a template pls? Cheers bro.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

2013 update photos.


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Awesome size and conditioning , how's your chest coming along ?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

lotus said:


> Awesome size and conditioning , how's your chest coming along ?


eh same as always, not so great


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> 2013 update photos.


Long time no see looking fcuking good mate! How's things?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Ahh man don't worry, your in very good proportion, only the bench boys will say your lacking chest, remember its not natural having a huge chest!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Things are ok thanks. Still plodding alone with workouts and trying to eat as clean as I can despite today's binge :s


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Who remembers me haha.

Not on any particular diet at the mo just eating clean keeping metabolism steady not starved at all.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a few things coming up end of August/September and looking to drop fat fast so debating going low carb mate, any suggestions for a typical day diet?


----------

